# Big Brother 14 spoilers



## tiams

This thread is for discussing anything that happens on the broadcast episodes, as well as BB Afterdark or online feeds. Someone might want to make individual episode threads. I think people who don't watch the online feeds like to hear updates from those who do, so this is the thread for that.


----------



## Einselen

Thank you for starting this thread. I don't watch the online feeds, but love this thread each year!


----------



## tiams

I assume that if all of a captain's team members are voted off, then that coach must leave also. 

Too bad I can't root for anyone on Boogie's team because I don't want him to win anything.


----------



## tiams

Einselen said:


> Thank you for starting this thread. I don't watch the online feeds, but love this thread each year!


:up:


----------



## Einselen

Live feeds start tonight after the West coast airing correct? Interesting to see who the noms will be. Also interesting Brit said Willie needed more time to solidify his place in the house. Basically confirming she knows who he is yet that was not shown at all during the episode at all.


----------



## markz

I have never watched live feeds or Afterdark, but I always like these threads.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Britney is smoking hot on the feeds. Unfortunately that is completely cancelled out by Jenn. Ewww.


----------



## realityboy

So Frank or Kara? I hope Kara can stay, but man, Dan really picked a losing team.


----------



## realityboy

Also, you're not allowed to complain about Jenn. There are plenty of hot girls. The guys on the other hand... Actually make me miss Brendan or Jeff, lol.


----------



## loubob57

I thought it was so funny how Willie was busted as being a Hantz by several people. He just needs to come clean. There's just no hiding it. But he doesn't really have to worry until next week I guess.


----------



## Snappa77

So is this the official season long thread? Cool.

Maybe we should add 'AfterDark' to the title as well.


----------



## tiams

Snappa77 said:


> So is this the official season long thread? Cool.
> 
> Maybe we should add 'AfterDark' to the title as well.


Done.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I finally get to test my theory that the only reason I liked Janelle in her two seasons was because of her enemies. 

Britney and Janelle are a team, but they're already about to freak out over their inability to control Willie. When they are out of power, they're really going to melt down.

So far, I like the Willie and Frank duo. I really like that Willie thinks for himself, has a grasp on house dynamics, and is willing to make strong moves. Frank will have a hard time surviving this week, but he is athletic and personable and would be a big threat in the end game. Both are seen as threats, and know they each need the other as a spear catcher. 

Unfortunately, my all time favorite player, Dan, has a weak team, but I do like seeing him. 

I wouldn't be surprised if the mentors become players at some point.


----------



## pmyers

please feel free to post screen grabs and vids to the good stuff on After Dark and the live feeds!


----------



## bryhamm

.


----------



## Ment

Missed the first hour of AD. If Frank and Willie are tight, why'd Willie nom him along with Kara? Did Brit get into his head or something?

Ashley might have to leave the game if she can't heal up. She was all drugged up from pain meds last night.


----------



## bryhamm

Ment said:


> Missed the first hour of AD. If Frank and Willie are tight, why'd Willie nom him along with Kara? Did Brit get into his head or something?
> 
> *Ashley might have to leave the game if she can't heal up. She was all drugged up from pain meds last night*.


What happened? I haven't watched the ep last night, but I don't care if I get spoiled.


----------



## Ment

bryhamm said:


> What happened? I haven't watched the ep last night, but I don't care if I get spoiled.


She hurt her back in the teddy bear comp.


----------



## pmyers

Anybody know what was up with the girl with the band aid on her neck? bad tatoo or some type of injury?


----------



## Fool Me Twice

No flashback feature on the live feeds. That really cramps my style. I'm going to miss so much now.

Edit: Nevermind. I found it. Crisis averted!


----------



## Fool Me Twice




----------



## tiams

POV winner is


Spoiler



shane


----------



## Einselen

Not sure why that was spoiled and BTW you can only edit the title a small window after the thread has been posted. May be best to ask a moderator to update it for you.


----------



## vertigo235

Einselen said:


> Not sure why that was spoiled and BTW you can only edit the title a small window after the thread has been posted. May be best to ask a moderator to update it for you.


Because this is the spoiler thread?


----------



## realityboy

This week is crazy with the flip flopping. As of about a half hour ago, Kara is done. So today, Joe flipped the house against Frank, but now with Ashley going against her coach, they''re back to voting Kara out. I'm thinking Willie / Ashley for the first showmance as well despite Danielles attempts on Shane.


----------



## realityboy

Also Brit and Jani definitely think they'll be playing at some point. They've been going over the weeks and discussing it openly with each other (including some talk about their contracts). Not sure why this isn't being blocked if it's true. Scheduling does suggest one or two entering, but not all 4.


----------



## tiams

realityboy said:


> Also Brit and Jani definitely think they'll be playing at some point. They've been going over the weeks and discussing it openly with each other (including some talk about their contracts). Not sure why this isn't being blocked if it's true. Scheduling does suggest one or two entering, but not all 4.


You mean the coaches will be converted to players competing against the regulars for the 500k?


----------



## tiams

Einselen said:


> Not sure why that was spoiled and BTW you can only edit the title a small window after the thread has been posted. May be best to ask a moderator to update it for you.


I know this is the spoiler thread, but I hid the name of the POV winner just in case someone didn't want to know. It isn't required, I just thought it wouldn't hurt. As for who was saved with the POV:


Spoiler



Shane didn't use the POV


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Britney and Janelle are (surprisingly or unsurprisingly?) neurotic and paranoid. Willie is too, but he has moments of clarity where he sees the whole playing field, and he dominates Britney psychologically--his supposed mentor. 

Hilariously, last night there was a large group up in the HOH room vowing to stick together, and not even talk to the other side of the house.


----------



## Ment

I'm surprised the broadcast show didn't mention Ashley's injury. She looks healed up but still sore now but I was sure the producers were going to highlight it with a possibility of her leaving via DR interviews.

Speaking of which Ashley is a little actress. The house put her and Ian up on a 'date' and she got super dolled up and uncharacteristically hawt for it. (thank you for changing right in front of cam afterwards on BBAD ). On the date she seemed very interested in Ian but afterwards talking to Janelle she was it obvious she was playing game with it. Well at least we know who Ian isn't nominating.


----------



## vertigo235

Ment said:


> I'm surprised the broadcast show didn't mention Ashley's injury. She looks healed up but still sore now but I was sure the producers were going to highlight it with a possibility of her leaving via DR interviews.
> 
> Speaking of which Ashley is a little actress. The house put her and Ian up on a 'date' and she got super dolled up and uncharacteristically hawt for it. (thank you for changing right in front of cam afterwards on BBAD ). On the date she seemed very interested in Ian but afterwards talking to Janelle she was it obvious she was playing game with it. Well at least we know who Ian isn't nominating.


Well she did say on Ep01 that Ian was "her type" with the glasses and geekyness.

Although, that was before Ian showed his Creepy side.


----------



## pmyers

Where are all the screen grabs for us lazy people?


----------



## Ment

vertigo235 said:


> Well she did say on Ep01 that Ian was "her type" with the glasses and geekyness.
> 
> Although, that was before Ian showed his Creepy side.


Well Ian has shaped up alot although he is still has Ted as his sidekick. Wonder what BB is going to do about the news Ashley did some pr0n. Guess producers are going to make sure she doesn't win.


----------



## Shaunnick

Ment said:


> Well Ian has shaped up alot although he is still has Ted as his sidekick. Wonder what BB is going to do about the news Ashley did some pr0n. Guess producers are going to make sure she doesn't win.


Off to the internets!


----------



## Ment

Shaunnick said:


> Off to the internets!


you might as well look for Kara's playboy shoot at the same time.


----------



## Einselen

Where are the pics of Ashley on the date and umm getting ready for it?


----------



## Ment

Einselen said:


> Where are the pics of Ashley on the date and umm getting ready for it?


[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iN9sKZPxmw [/media]

The rest of the date is on the same user acct.


----------



## tiams

Willie is convinced that since the coach's pictures have key holes beside them that they will be entering the game to play against the regulars. Also, conversations in the diary room with producers have made he and Brit think that. Willie was trying to get Brit to tell all the other houseguests.

I hate how they change the rules in the middle of the game. Sometimes I think they make them up as they go along.


----------



## Ment

Willie is fricken paranoid and thinks he is controlling the game. He's made too many alliances to ensure he is safe next week and its going to blow up oh him.

From a couple days back...yeah..Jani's still got it.


----------



## tiams

Willie says that 9 players in week 2 doesn't add up. He is thinking about the game more than any other player.


----------



## martinp13

Well, it wouldn't be 9, it would be 10, so no it doesn't add up.  But I think he's right, 10 in week 2 is too few. Something is up, and the most obvious thing would be to eventually add the mentors to the game. Maybe when their mentorees (Mentos?) are gone, they enter the game as a regular player.

I think Willie might burn out... he's playing so hard right now!


----------



## Ment

I don't think the coaches are coming into the game at least not all of them and not until late..like the final two coaches one of them plays. Willie is all paranoid about it thinking that multiple coaches will band together with whomever their mentoring and he will be targeted.


----------



## tiams

Mentors probably enter the game once all their players are voted out. This gives them the incredible advantage over the newbies of automatically advancing at least 3 weeks (except for Dan who would only get a guaranteed 2 weeks since he lost one of his players right away). A one in 4 shot at $100k and then a 1 in 11 shot at $500k. Newbies only have a one in 15 shot at winning.


----------



## Ment

I don't think there is enough days remaining for that. IF the coaches come in it might be a one off thing in the game where a one coach can forgo a chance at $100k for the 500k. Jani mentioned something in her contract where it said she would only coach but I suppose if both sides agree then that doesn't apply.


----------



## tiams

How many weeks does the show run?


----------



## Ment

11 weeks total from what I remember Ian figuring the remaining days left so that leaves one spot for a returning player or a mentor turned to player or two more if there is an additional double elimination week. Its confusing.

Looks like Willie is going to down in flames with his maneuvering...everyone in his alliance is making side deals just like he did and Willie the target next week. lol.


----------



## tiams

Ment said:


> 11 weeks total from what I remember Ian figuring the remaining days left so that leaves one spot for a returning player or a mentor turned to player or two more if there is an additional double elimination week. Its confusing.
> 
> Looks like Willie is going to down in flames with his maneuvering...everyone in his alliance is making side deals just like he did and Willie the target next week. lol.


So 10 more weeks left to get these 10 people down to the final two. Add in the double eviction week. The way I figure it, they are 1 person short.


----------



## tiams

The feeds just showed a guy dressed as a robber with a mask along with a girl in the storage room. He said he ate a potato, an apple, and a pepper and the girl said "we're going to do another take". 

I don't watch the feeds myself, I got this info from someone who is.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

This has been an amazing first week.


----------



## Ment

lol BBAD was epic. Sh*t going down. Willie AND Frank blew up their game.


----------



## Shaunnick

Let me just say, the coach twist this season has so far, this week anyway, been pure genius.

The last few seasons early on the "house" would all vote one way, usually as dictated by the HOH. They did this because firm alliances were not cemented and people did not want to rock the boat to inadvertantly get themselves nominated for eviction. This led to a boring predictable first couple of weeks.

By "teaming" players up under their coaches, chaos has been created. Some people treat their "team" as their alliance. Others realize they can tell their coaches and their "team" to eff off. What you get is a recipe for anarchy. Deals have been made and broken already, people are paranoid, assumptions are rampant, and we have the first blowup of the season. 

The live feeds have been fun so far.


----------



## Ment

Agree that the coach twist makes the first few weeks more chaotic and thus better viewing. Frank should have just kept his mouth shut and not worked against Willie once he found out Willie was making side deals until after Kara was voted out. If he somehow with Boogies help gets enough votes to stay, Willie will sleep with one eye open.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I wish we were allowed to see some of the DR footage, so we'd know what people are really thinking. So many people this season say different things to different people, it's impossible to know what's really going on. Or steal from Glass House and let everyone tweet from the DR.


----------



## realityboy

Ashley is the worst. I think she'll vote out Frank (and stick by Willie) , and she's just playing team diversity, but she's a pretty good liar so I can't really tell.


----------



## realityboy

They are short at least one person, and Jodi's home so it doesn't look like anyone is returning. Last year had 14 on premeire and brought one back. This year we started with 11. Even counting it being a week shorter, there's time to add 2 or so more players. Also Willie didn't figure that out on his own. Britney told him since that what her and Jani had already been speculating. Jani was spending time with others, and Brit got jealous and paranoid.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I never would have thought I'd be annoyed at too much game talk on the live feeds. It's exhausting!


----------



## Stylin

I agree all this 'game talk' is getting stupid. Just like last season they overtalk/think their decisions. And with everyone revealing what the next person said to them things are ridiculous!


Ment said:


> Wonder what BB is going to do about the news Ashley did some pr0n. Guess producers are going to make sure she doesn't win.


Hey, an S&M movie doesn't necessarily mean it's porn or she did something to qualify as porn.


Ment said:


> Willie is fricken paranoid and thinks he is controlling the game. He's made too many alliances to ensure he is safe next week and its going to blow up oh him.





martinp13 said:


> I think Willie might burn out... he's playing so hard right now!





Ment said:


> lol BBAD was epic. Sh*t going down. Willie AND Frank blew up their game.


That was epic! I'm sure they'll show the fight on Thurs show. Willie looked soo bad. It was such a stupid move to confront Frank in front of the house. He's a bully so thought his yelling would work, but he kept messing himself up when he couldnt answer Frank's simple questions. He proved he was scheming and lying to the whole house - not to mention he called a house mtg (???) earlier that day like he was in charge. I'm glad Boogie stepped in and put his 2 cents in against Willie.
BTW, Willie is 34 yrs old and about to be a GRANDfather. It seriously took me a minute to figure that one out lol. Whoaa.


----------



## realityboy

Now, I'm convinced Ashley is voting Kara out, lol. I can't figure her out, and I agree the game talk has been a little exhausting. They've played about 3 years worth of Big Brother before casting the first vote.


----------



## Ment

realityboy said:


> Now, I'm convinced Ashley is voting Kara out, lol. I can't figure her out, and I agree the game talk has been a little exhausting. They've played about 3 years worth of Big Brother before casting the first vote.


Yep, I figured out Ashley is a good liar after the date with Ian when she was ragging him out to Jani. Been watching her tonight and am still not sure who she is voting. Thinking 60/40 Kara is out atm but that could change in the morning.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I'm rooting for Kara to stay. For the eye candy and for my man Dan. 

I think the house knows Ashley is the swing vote, so she'll probably get an earful no matter which way she votes.


----------



## tiams

I'm rooting for Frank to leave only because I don't want Boogie to win another dime.


----------



## tiams

BB was waking the houseguests up every hour last night. I think the burglar form the other day is supposed to have stolen things and they are going to have to figure out what is missing. This will probably be for the HOH competition tonight.


----------



## tiams

Complaining about Joe


----------



## Fool Me Twice

It's settled. Kara is going. 

I not sure who I'm rooting for to win HOH. Maybe one of Boogie's team. Danielle is likely throwing it.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Rumor:



> Well Big Brother just cancelled the rest of my evicted interviews today- so I'm guessing all go to sequester now. RT @bingypope: @Cassie_Doran @LanceBass that is a good point. i heard that whoever gets evicted goes to sequester. have you heard?


http://tl.gd/idn5ja


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Britney sucks at most comps, but if she can win the coaches comp she should trade Willie for Danielle. Get rid of Dan and Willie. 

Janelle and Boogie agree that they want to keep the teams the same and knock one person off of Britney's team this week. So, Dan and Danielle are on a safe trajectory for now.


----------



## Ment

Fool Me Twice said:


> Britney sucks at most comps, but if she can win the coaches comp she should trade Willie for Danielle. Get rid of Dan and Willie.
> .


Lol that would be cold if she did that but it won't happen...thats a Boogie move not a Brit move.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Willie has already told her to do it, just to get her to stop *****ing at him.


----------



## Stylin

Unconfirmed, but it seems like Britney won the coaches challenge. I'm watching last nights/this am's BBAD and they're talking like she won it ie what should she do with Willie - trade him for Danielle on Dan's team, therefore getting rid of Dan and Willie.
Nope I'm wrong Comp hasnt been played yet, they just throwing out ideas etc.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

The coaches comp is being played now. Dan, Boogie, and Janie said they were going to wear eye black to the comp to intimidate Britney with a mostly good-natured show of solidarity.


----------



## Ment

So Jani gets dressed in Lingerie Football gear?


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Janelle won. She claims Dan threw it to her. Willie has apparently been throwing a tantrum of some sort.

Brit's team is on slop, I think.


----------



## Ment

Fool Me Twice said:


> Janelle won. She claims Dan threw it to her. Willie has apparently been throwing a tantrum of some sort.
> 
> Brit's team is on slop, I think.


lol the BB Gods are karmic!


----------



## Fool Me Twice

The feeds are off again. Willie may be getting a talking to from the powers that be.


----------



## tiams

Ian volunteered to be a Have-Not.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Over an hour of blocked feeds. Last words that were heard were from Willie. Something like "I'm going to start a fight. I"m fixing to knock someone out!"


----------



## tiams

Fool Me Twice said:


> Over an hour of blocked feeds. Last words that were heard were from Willie. Something like "I'm going to start a fight. I"m fixing to knock someone out!"


This is one reason I don't pay the $40 for live feeds. If you pay for 24 hour access, that is what you should get. There is way too much fish time. I used to have Showtime and I don't remember After Dark ever being blocked. BTW, each night's After Dark is available via torrent the next day.


----------



## tiams

Is Willie Brandon's (from Survivor) father????? This possibility suddenly occurred to me. Everyone mentions Russel, but not the other Hantz from Survivor.


----------



## vertigo235

tiams said:


> Is Willie Brandon's (from Survivor) father????? This possibility suddenly occurred to me. Everyone mentions Russel, but not the other Hantz from Survivor.


No, Shane (reference the show Flipped Off) is his father. He was Brandon's visitor on Survivor.


----------



## tiams

vertigo235 said:


> No, Shane (reference the show Flipped Off) is his father. He was Brandon's visitor on Survivor.


Oh yeah, now i remember Brandon's father visiting. I got the impression Brandon was mentally unstable. Must be genetic.


----------



## vertigo235

tiams said:


> Oh yeah, now i remember Brandon's father visiting. I got the impression Brandon was mentally unstable. Must be genetic.


Indeed, the Hantz syndrome.


----------



## tiams

Janelle chose the Have Nots to be Willie, Shane, Jojo and Ian. The can eat pork rinds and pudding along with their slop. Joe said he will cook for Ian but not the other three.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Willie is gone. Frank still gets to do nominations. Or he already did nominations. I think Shane and Jojo are on the block already.

This screws with a lot of people's games.


----------



## verdugan

Fool Me Twice said:


> Willie is gone. Frank still gets to do nominations. Or he already did nominations. I think Shane and Jojo are on the block already.
> 
> This screws with a lot of people's games.


What do you mean Willie is gone?


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Removed or quit. Not sure yet. His picture is grey.


----------



## Einselen

BigBrotherLeak confirmed that Boogie said Willie was kicked out


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Willie headbutted Joe, apparently. Joe doesn't seem any worse for it. Perhaps just one of those head to head stare downs or something. 

And he threw pork rinds at Janelle. Heh.


----------



## tiams

I hope we see team Willie and Brandon on TAR.


----------



## Stylin

What??!!? OMG, can't believe Willie did that!! It makes no sense.

Pieced together from diff live feed reports:
ETA: After comp and being made a have-not, Willie was going a little crazy on the Live Feeds and he was threatening people and saying he wanted to get thrown out of the game. The feeds cut out and were down for several hours. he went up to the HoH and told them he was going to be evicted before Thursday.

Willie was calling everybody a**holes and especially Joe a p**sy. He kicked the Have-Not door twice and tried to go to DR, and then he HEADBUTTED Joe (4x?) and chest bumped him a couple.
BB told Joe to stay in the bathroom and Willie to go to the DR (or SR....) 
BB told Joe not to follow/stay put. Willie taunted Joe to follow him.
Oh his way. Willie threw pork rinds at Jani told her to eff off, and called her C-word - she flipped him the bird and said "bye bye". Willie was also taunting Joe to follow him.
The Hgs sat in the living room until Alison Groedner came on the intercom to tell them Willie was expelled and the game/noms would continue. 
Then they had nominations (Shane and Jo Jo) and ordered in pizza.

Crazy night!

Looks like BB told HG's not to talk about 'physical' details of incident, cuz they (Frank) keep cutting themselves off remembering they're on BBAD


----------



## Stylin

tiams said:


> I hope we see team Willie and Brandon on TAR.


Brandon Hantz addressing Willie getting kicked off BB
silly dribble


----------



## tiams

Janelle said that when they were on All-Stars they got paid more than regular seasons and that it was $2500 per week. So if you made the jury it was $35,000.

Joe said on the live feeds he thinks Willie is an alcoholic. 

Dan asked someone to tweet his wife and tell her he loves her and said he would personally thank whoever did.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

POV comp is today. The target this week is Shane. If Shane comes down, Danielle (and Dan) goes up and out.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Shane won POV.


----------



## Stylin

Wow, Shane won 2 wks in a row!


----------



## Einselen

Stylin said:


> Wow, Shane won 2 wks in a row!


Shane has to win. As of now he is playing for his life week to week and it seems the HG were right to worry about and target him already.


----------



## nyny523

Shane is hawt...


----------



## Donbadabon

nyny523 said:


> Shane is hawt...


To me he looks like he could be related to Tom Cruise. I think of that whenever I see him.


----------



## realityboy

They're all getting along now. This is what week one should've been. Not sure what we were watching before. The Hantsz Show was ok, but I definitely would've tired of it after a few weeks.


----------



## tiams

realityboy said:


> They're all getting along now.


Boring!!!!


----------



## Stylin

Good ep tonight. Now I understand what prompted Willie. I'm impressed that BB showed the details of the blowup without too much editing.


----------



## bryhamm

Stylin said:


> Good ep tonight. Now I understand what prompted Willie. I'm impressed that BB showed the details of the blowup without too much editing.


Sounds like they edited it quite a bit.


----------



## Stylin

Didn't expect them to devote the show to it, but I think they showed viewers enough - much more than I expected them to show. My curiosity is quenched.


----------



## tiams

bryhamm said:


> Sounds like they edited it quite a bit.


The only thing I can tell they left out was the language. And I'm glad they did that since my kids watch.


----------



## JFriday

tiams said:


> The only thing I can tell they left out was the language. And I'm glad they did that since my kids watch.


Plus the FCC is probably watching too.


----------



## bryhamm

tiams said:


> The only thing I can tell they left out was the language. And I'm glad they did that since my kids watch.


many message boards talk about Willie headbutting him 4 times and that security had to come into the house. They only showed 1 headbutt and nothing about security.


----------



## tiams

bryhamm said:


> many message boards talk about Willie headbutting him 4 times and that security had to come into the house. They only showed 1 headbutt and nothing about security.


The message board I read says that the feeds weren't even on anymore when Willie went after Joe. I read that afterward, Boogie and Janelle said to the cameras "let's recap for the people watching the feeds" and then proceeded to tell an exagerated version as a joke.

Joe certainly didn't look like he had been head butted 4 times. Maybe chest bumped 4 times.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

POV ceremony over. Shane down, Danielle up. House target seems to be Jojo for now. It's funny that both Boogie's side and Janelle's side are trying to figure out how to convince the other to evict Jojo without overplaying it.


----------



## realityboy

Ian also gave an accounting to the cameras saying that Willie headbutted Joe 4 times.


----------



## bryhamm

realityboy said:


> Ian also gave an accounting to the cameras saying that Willie headbutted Joe 4 times.


maybe this is what has been spread, which might not be truth


----------



## realityboy

This plus Boogie/Janelle's recounting is the source, but no one knows for sure. Feeds were out for four hours. I think it was just edited to look like it wasn't as bad. Willie has been tweeting, but he hasn't denied it at all.

So Ashley's up to her old tricks. She's been attached to Jani for days, but now she's thrashing her to Shane and Jojo's. I can never tell where she's at, and the show hasn't given much insight.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Ashley was clearly acting last night. Fake crying. Fake sad face. She snapped out of it instantly when she needed to. She's angling for safety should her team be targeted. It will probably work. She'll also be able to plausibly agree to work against her side, should she need to promise that at some point down the road. Shane and Danielle ate that act up. Good job.


----------



## Shaunnick

Fool Me Twice said:


> Ashley was clearly acting last night. Fake crying. Fake sad face. She snapped out of it instantly when she needed to. She's angling for safety should her team be targeted. It will probably work. She'll also be able to plausibly agree to work against her side, should she need to promise that at some point down the road. Shane and Danielle ate that act up. Good job.


She is hard to watch. I want to root for her, but her fakiness turns me off. It is good gameplay though (until she gets caught).


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Yeah, she annoys me too. I kept wanting someone to point out her fakery behind her back. And she does seem the type that will get too enthusiastic with her strategy and will push it too far--get a little too giddy with controlling by lies. But, even if that happens, she is too deeply embedded to be in any immediate danger. And if she is to make a case at the end for herself as an active agent and not a floater, she'll need to display some deviousness.


----------



## realityboy

That was pretty fake, but she's not honest with the other side either. Hopefully she's at least honest in the Dr unlike Shelley from last year. Ashley did a decent job of backpedaling and blaming Kara after Jenn told on her.

Also I didn't think Danielle bought the crying act.. Jojo and Shane definitely did.


----------



## Ment

Shaunnick said:


> She is hard to watch. I want to root for her, but her fakiness turns me off. It is good gameplay though (until she gets caught).


Yep, little actress she is. Ian is a harmless dude and back when the date happened she acted like she liked him and then trashed him afterward to Janelle. Thats when I knew her game was to play both sides. Other than looking stoned 24/7 she is pleasant enough.

Can't believe peeps are thinking of voting Danielle out. Hello..you need to weaken Shane or he is going to win HOH.


----------



## Cainebj

I haven't watched this week's episodes so imagine my surprise a minute ago on TMZ - since I didn't even know about the headbutting incident yet - LOL



Spoiler



http://www.tmz.com/2012/07/26/willie-hantz-big-brother-arrested/


----------



## Ment

Has Hantz given any interviews since he got booted or is he prohibited by contract unlike the peeps who get voted out.

Last night Janelle was trying to start drama with JoJo vs Danielle. Jani must be getting bored in BB.


----------



## Cainebj

Ment said:


> Has Hantz given any interviews since he got booted or is he prohibited by contract unlike the peeps who get voted out.


I don't know that he has done any interviews but apparently he has tweeted up a storm barrage of trash talk against the other players.


----------



## jcondon

I thought Evel Dick was going to interview him and his brother and another Hantz?


----------



## tiams

jcondon said:


> I thought Evel Dick was going to interview him and his brother and another Hantz?


did we ever find out why dick left early last year?


----------



## Langree

http://theclicker.today.msnbc.msn.c...illie-hantz-arrested-for-drunken-driving?lite

Big Willy got busted....


----------



## Shaunnick

Had to re-post this here, as I had it in the wrong thread.

"So Shane/Britney talked about a secret alliance with Danielle/Dan. Thinking about putting up one from Boogie's team and one from Janelle's, so that the house vote will be split even with Danieele being swing vote, giving Shane/Danielle the option of deciding who gets to go home this week.

INTRIGUING!"


----------



## Ment

Well at least we'll have a happy Britney this week. She was such a downer even Dan didn't want to be around her.


----------



## Stylin

Ashley & Joe (Jani Team) nominated, with Joe as target.


----------



## EscapeGoat

Shane won the veto, again. Does that make him four for five in individual comps? Maybe I'm not counting that correctly. Have there been two individual HOH comps and three veto comps so far?

Either Shane is a beast or the other house guests are really lame this year. If he wins one more veto Janelle is probably going to stab him with a steak knife to protect her record.


----------



## cherry ghost

Any talk of backdooring Frank?


----------



## Shaunnick

cherry ghost said:


> Any talk of backdooring Frank?


A little bit. I think Shane is unsure. He is being pushed though.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

EscapeGoat said:


> Shane won the veto, again. Does that make him four for five in individual comps? Maybe I'm not counting that correctly. Have there been two individual HOH comps and three veto comps so far?
> 
> Either Shane is a beast or the other house guests are really lame this year. If he wins one more veto Janelle is probably going to stab him with a steak knife to protect her record.


Shane has won all five comps he's competed in. Three straight POVs, one individual HOH, and the first team HOH--which Brit awarded to Willie.

James of season six won three straight POVs, so Shane is tied for that record. Actually James won four straight. His fourth one he won for his girlfriend so that she could pull him off the block and they'd both be safe.


----------



## tiams

Shane is an idiot for not trying to get Frank out. He better back door him. Ashley is no threat to him and really, Joe isn't either.


----------



## Blurayfan

Live Feeds this morning Shane is telling Joe he will use the Veto and remove Ashley and backdoor Frank.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Blurayfan said:


> Live Feeds this morning Shane is telling Joe he will use the Veto and remove Ashley and backdoor Frank.


That's the move. With Ashley off the block, will that be enough votes to get rid of Frank?


----------



## Fool Me Twice

If the coaches enter the game Thursday, Shane will wish he had kept Frank. I wonder if they'll give them a clue before the vote? Probably not, but they could if they wanted to keep Frank. If they favor the coaches they won't say anything.

Shane is one of those people who is convinced by every person he talks to. It's hard to know for sure what he's going to do, but he promised Danielle we was using the POV to put Frank up, so we'll see.

Ashley is less of an act than I use to think. She does play up her ditziness, for sure, but she's also an emotional wreck. That doesn't mean she isn't aware of how her personality can be used to manipulate people. It's probably how she deals with problems in her real life. She's has as baked a brain as I've ever seen. Don't do drugs kids.


----------



## Shaunnick

Ashley is down, Frank is on the block.

Danielle really wants Frank gone, and since she would be the "swing" vote, it looks like it is going to be bye bye Frankie.


----------



## bryhamm

Shaunnick said:


> Ashley is down, Frank is on the block.
> 
> Danielle really wants Frank gone, and since she would be the "swing" vote, it looks like it is going to be bye bye Frankie.


bold move by shane.


----------



## Ment

That's what a showmance will do to ya..


----------



## realityboy

Congrats to Janie and her team. I didn't think they could pull this off. It doesn't benefit Shane at all.


----------



## DancnDude

Shane really does need to keep Frank around as Frank is one of the few others who has a target on his back. Once they get rid of Frank, you're it. You should at at least try to work together.


----------



## Shaunnick

Things in the house are shifting again.

Danielle has talked with Wil and Ashley and both have independently advised Danielle of what a weasel Janelle is being. Danielle told Britney, and they are both wondering if they should be targeting Janelle's team after all.

Danielle told Britney about a fight that Wil and Janelle got into because Janelle told Wil she is carrying his behind in this game. This has made Wil upset with Janelle.

Britney and Danielle have noted that even though Frank is on the block, he is not acting mean or angry toward them, but Janelle's team is acting dirty.


----------



## bryhamm

Shaunnick said:


> Things in the house are shifting again.
> 
> Danielle has talked with Wil and Ashley and both have independently advised Danielle of what a weasel Janelle is being. Danielle told Britney, and they are both wondering if they should be targeting Janelle's team after all.
> 
> Danielle told Britney about a fight that Wil and Janelle got into because Janelle told Wil she is carrying his behind in this game. This has made Wil upset with Janelle.
> 
> Britney and Danielle have noted that even though Frank is on the block, he is not acting mean or angry toward them, but Janelle's team is acting dirty.


This will screw up Shane (more so than he has himself) if Frank stays.


----------



## Shaunnick

bryhamm said:


> This will screw up Shane (more so than he has himself) if Frank stays.


Maybe not. Shane gave a BS reason why he put Frank on the block.

Shane claims that Ian was wishy washy about Boogie's team putting Shane up on the block. So Shane put Frank up to keep Boogie's team in line. Frank and Boogie bought this, believing that Shane is a bit paranoid when he will have no one next week but himself. They have assured Shane he is good with them if Frank does not go home. This did however make Frank and Boogie upset with Ian. Frank has been left with the impresson Joe is going home this week.

So Shane maybe able to wash his hands of it if Frank stays.


----------



## realityboy

No way does Danielle flip now. She needs Frank gone. Janelle's team is a hot mess as usual, but they'll stick together in the end. Jani already knows she can't trust them once she enters the game.

I think Frank and Boogie may have been able to flip Danielle, but they didn't since they thought Frank was safe with her vote along with Wil's.


----------



## Ment

I laughed when Joe was going to throw Wil under the bus with Boogie's team. Good BBAD last night. Jani in the bath plus a nipslip is good tv.


----------



## pmyers

screen shots! lol


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

pmyers said:


> screen shots! lol


It was an amusing nip slip, but I've seen the photos of her completely topless so it wasn't that big of a deal.....The shot of her ass that followed however was mighty impressive. I mean she already popped out offspring....She must do squats like crazy.

The nude photos of Janelle are still easy to find with a Google search.


----------



## Ment

One thing I hadn't noticed before is that there is a camera looking down into the house bathroom. Brit pulled Danielle into the bathroom for some private chitchat and then the camera showed them and everything else clear as day. Does that mean BB has 14 seasons of people doing their business? Thats creepy.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Ment said:


> One thing I hadn't noticed before is that there is a camera looking down into the house bathroom. Brit pulled Danielle into the bathroom for some private chitchat and then the camera showed them and everything else clear as day. Does that mean BB has 14 seasons of people doing their business? Thats creepy.


That camera has always been there, we just rarely see it.

The whole show is creepy!


----------



## Azlen

Ment said:


> One thing I hadn't noticed before is that there is a camera looking down into the house bathroom. Brit pulled Danielle into the bathroom for some private chitchat and then the camera showed them and everything else clear as day. Does that mean BB has 14 seasons of people doing their business? Thats creepy.


It's been there since the beginning. What's been said is that it is only turned on if two contestants go in there to talk. It's supposed to be off otherwise. Who knows how well they stick to that rule though.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Who're they kidding. They're watching all the HG's wipe their ass.


----------



## DancnDude

They had it on when the one crazy started cleaning the toilet with her housemate's toothbrush and then put it back for him to use.


----------



## martinp13

DancnDude said:


> They had it on when the one crazy started cleaning the toilet with her housemate's toothbrush and then put it back for him to use.


Yep, that was the best use of ToiletCam EVER. Otherwise, we only see it when someone goes in there and just cries, or if a group goes in to talk.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Seagull poop to the face. Nice BB. Boogie off, Jenn off, Joe off. Ian looks like he's glued to the boat. Janelle looks ready to go. Dan does not look strong, but who knows if he's faking or not?


----------



## bryhamm

I bet the winning time could be over 4 hours.


----------



## bryhamm

unless they pull in the ledge they are standing on


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Ian said the platform wasn't movable. That it was fixed.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

They might want it to last until Showtime.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Dan off. A clear throw. At least the the viewers at home. Not sure if the people inside the house will buy it. So far no one is questioning it.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Wil out. Shane out. Janelle out. 

Everyone seems to think Dan is the only coach who pushed the button.


----------



## Stylin

Down to Brit, Dani & Ian... Ian slipped and somehow used plank beside him to get back up (?), but wasn't dq'd. Dani & Brit have assured Ian's safety, but he says he wants the win.

Edit: Ian off. Brit & Dani deciding who should get it. Danielle is HOH!


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Very good for my man Dan. Dani will be a nightmare this week, though. Such a needy gal.


----------



## Ment

Wow didn't see this one coming, guess Dan's chiding of Dani to be a cold-hearted player made her put her game face on.


----------



## realityboy

Looks like for the week it may be newbies vs coaches. Shane and Danielle seem to be siding with the coaches. Boogie with the newbs. That'll last about a day with this group. Wil and Frank were the last nominees that I heard.


----------



## Shaunnick

realityboy said:


> Looks like for the week it may be newbies vs coaches. Shane and Danielle seem to be siding with the coaches. Boogie with the newbs. That'll last about a day with this group. Wil and Frank were the last nominees that I heard.


Ugh. I do not like Janelle this season. I felt she always got played in the past. Now she is definitely the player. Next week she will find a way to worm into whoever wins HOH.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Dan may have screwed himself over by telling Boogie about the blindside attempt. I think he told him in the DR hallway during the vote. And blabber mouth Joe naturally spilled the beans, then Wil who is trying to play both sides. It's all a mess and I don't see Dan getting out of this unscathed. But, he was screwed either way. Good thing he's safe this week and has time to see how things shake out this week.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Fool Me Twice said:


> Dan may have screwed himself over by telling Boogie about the blindside attempt.


I wouldn't have said anything if I were him. I mean, what is the upside? But I believe his thinking was that it was all going to come out anyway and that he wanted to make a preemptive move. He wanted it to seem like he was always on their side and justified not saying anything earlier since he 'knew' that the twist would save Frank. Boog and Frank aren't buying it. And I guess there's no way we'll ever know for sure. This bunch can't keep their mouths shut, but even so it seems like a bad move either way.


----------



## realityboy

Dan's also taking the fall for pushing the button. Britney and Janelle denied doing it.


----------



## Stylin

Frank & Wil nominated... I remember Dani promising Wil that he was safe during HOH comp, and Wil reminding her later.


----------



## Snappa77

Any talk of them blindsiding Boogie?


----------



## realityboy

Coaches want to keep him. If nothing else, 3 coaches in jury is better than 2 as far as they're concerned. Danielle did bring up the idea of nominating him, but Dan used his mist to convince her not to put him up.

I think Joe may be the replacement nominee if needed.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Danielle won POV. Frank has to wear a cheerleader outfit for the rest of the week. The curse of the outfits continues. I don't know how many have been evicted in humiliation outfits. Several.

Edit: Shane won a veto ticket. He can play in any POV comp, selected or not. (One time use, probably.)

Edit: Ian has to live in a kennel for 24 hours, eat out of a bowl, and be walked on a leash if he needs out. He gave up a vacation to Jenn.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Interesting action tonight. This is how things stood when I switched the feeds off: Earlier in the week an alliance of five formed--Dan, Dani, Shane, Brit, Ian. Tonight, they've decided to form a fake alliance of 6--Dan, Dani, Shane, Brit, Boogie, Frank (no Ian), and backdoor Janelle. 

The fake alliance of 6 plan to wipe out Janelle's team, then Jenn and Ian. The real alliance of 5 plan to string Boogie and Frank along until they need to get rid of them. 

If this stands, I'll actually feel bad for Janelle. Even though I don't like her, I dislike Boogie more, and hate to see him get the better of her again. But, it sounds like a reasonable plan.


----------



## Shaunnick

I am ready for Janelle to go. I have liked her in past seasons. This season I feel like she has become jaded by being screwed over and she is acting awful for it. Not the fun Janelle I remember from years past.

Somehow I feel sympathy for Boogie. How did that happen?

Dan, time to buck up. Your gameplan worked once, but people have seen you in action. Change your game up and actually win something.

At this point I am rooting for Ian. I don't think he can make it because he is not savvy enough or normal enough to align with anyone, but I like the little guy.


----------



## Ment

Danielle told Wil about the plan to backdoor Janelle. Not sure why she thought this was necessary. Wil-Ashley-Jenn made themselves an alliance and are calling themselves 'Team ****' and are going to use the codeword '****' to notify they need to talk lol.


----------



## bryhamm

Shaunnick said:


> I am ready for Janelle to go. I have liked her in past seasons. This season I feel like she has become jaded by being screwed over and she is acting awful for it. Not the fun Janelle I remember from years past.
> *
> Somehow I feel sympathy for Boogie. How did that happen?*
> 
> Dan, time to buck up. Your gameplan worked once, but people have seen you in action. Change your game up and actually win something.
> 
> At this point I am rooting for Ian. I don't think he can make it because he is not savvy enough or normal enough to align with anyone, but I like the little guy.


Not sure why you feel that way. He is such a poor sport. Gloating and what not when things are going his way, then pouting when things don't go his way. It's sickening.


----------



## Shaunnick

Ment said:


> Danielle told Wil about the plan to backdoor Janelle. Not sure why she thought this was necessary. Wil-Ashley-Jenn made themselves an alliance and are calling themselves 'Team ****' and are going to use the codeword '****' to notify they need to talk lol.


I wonder if that will make it to TV.


----------



## Ment

Shaunnick said:


> I wonder if that will make it to TV.


I doubt that specific part will. The alliance talk in general will make the show.

It's official Jani got backdoored and is on the block. If she gets off this one that will be an all-time BB moment. The official show threads are going to go bonkers watching this.


----------



## Stylin

Fool Me Twice said:


> Interesting action tonight. This is how things stood when I switched the feeds off: Earlier in the week an alliance of five formed--Dan, Dani, Shane, Brit, Ian. Tonight, they've decided to form a fake alliance of 6--Dan, Dani, Shane, Brit, Boogie, Frank (no Ian), and backdoor Janelle.


What I find even more interesting is that fri/sat they were set on voting out Frank, and as Dan said "2hrs ago we were voting out Frank, and after 1 convo with Boogie we're contemplating voting out Janelle" lol.
On BBAD last night, the 4 coaches met and Boogie flat out told Jani that he doesnt trust her, doesnt want to align with her and doesn't like how she has been playing the game (team lying etc). If she wants to show trust then send out 1 of her players (Joe) this week instead of Frank. Jani really didnt have much to say (shocked?), her face was blank and didnt offer any real responses. That pretty much sunk her cuz Brit and Dan were waiting to hear her defend herself and see if she would offer up someone from her team etc. 
Jani's meanness/crap stirring towards insecure Dani (when Jani told Dani, Jojo said she was fat etc cuz she was bored that night and wanted to cause drama. Then telling her she was one of the heavier girls in the house - in endurance comps etc) has def come back to bite her in the butt, as Dani/HOH wanted her out from the start, so Boogie just made Dani's case.
Doesn't seem like there will be any turning back on this (but you never know with this house). Jani's getting backdoored.


----------



## bryhamm

who came off, frank or wil?


----------



## verdugan

Shaunnick said:


> At this point I am rooting for Ian ... but I like the little guy.


Are you talking about his height or his cup size?


----------



## Ment

bryhamm said:


> who came off, frank or wil?


Wil came down and Jani went up.


----------



## Bob Coxner

That had to be one of the best episodes of BBAD ever. I usually fast forward through much of them but I watched every minute last night. The amount of serious game play was amazing. Dan's "mist" seduces everyone once again.

The Silent 6 (apparently their new alliance name) is very logical. Every coach has a parachute, so no one has an advantage. It's in everyone's interest to keep the alliance going until they're down to the final 6. Also, as long as only 1 of the alliance is on the block in a week, they have the votes to save him/her. Not to mention that the winner of *every* HOH and veto competition is in the alliance.

Ian as #7 and a semi-member is a clever move by Dan. Ian isn't a threat, has no parachute and is in awe of Dan. It looks like the plan is to dump Boogie and Frank when they get down to the final 6, with Ian siding with Dan-Dani-Britney-Shane. That would put him in a very powerful position.

Boogie and Dan have both said that they don't want to be next to Ian at final 2. He's a noob, so presumably gets noob jury votes, has played a great social game with taking all the have not hits and can play the starving student card. I agree he would win if he can get that far.

My pick to win as of today in Danielle. Solid competitor, good social game, smart girl and able to handle stress. (She said she was a charge nurse, the boss of all other nurses on her shift, and responsible for 60 patients) Most important, she's the only one of the 6 who has a strong personal connection to two (Dan-Shane) of the group. All the others just have their parachute. On the other hand, if she keeps up the showmance with Shane she will become a very large target.


----------



## Ment

This season has been horrible for Jani's game, she chose players that can't win comps, are undiscplined and she can't play so her best attribute can't be used. So she tried to be a master manipulater but overreached. If she had Frank or Shane she'd have a different strategy and probably still be in the game.


----------



## Tracy

I haven't been watching this thread---did Danielle come clean and admit she wasn't a kindergarten teacher? Sounds like it if she was talking about being a charge nurse.


----------



## Stylin

Bob Coxner said:


> That had to be one of the best episodes of BBAD ever. I usually fast forward through much of them but I watched every minute last night. The amount of serious game play was amazing. Dan's "mist" seduces everyone once again.
> 
> The Silent 6 (apparently their new alliance name) is very logical. Every coach has a parachute, so no one has an advantage. It's in everyone's interest to keep the alliance going until they're down to the final 6. Also, as long as only 1 of the alliance is on the block in a week, they have the votes to save him/her. Not to mention that the winner of *every* HOH and veto competition is in the alliance.


Last night was pretty good indeed, but for me "Chima Meltdown" still ranks #1 lol... I think it was more like "Boogies" mist with Dan's nudging, as all that logic was (slyly) presented by Boogs. I did not see his season, but he's pretty convincing.


Tracy said:


> I haven't been watching this thread---did Danielle come clean and admit she wasn't a kindergarten teacher? Sounds like it if she was talking about being a charge nurse.


I don't know/think she told the rest, but she def told Dan.


----------



## realityboy

The Silent 6 will last about a week. There's no way that they stick together. They have no opposition. They're aligned with Ian and Wil already. Would anyone in the group waste an Hoh on Jenn or Ashley?


----------



## realityboy

Danielle's insanity and impending meltdown could have an impact on the group as well.

I don't think Dan was misted. He just wanted an excuse to run with Boogie. Jani did nothing wrong in the coach's meeting. Boogie called her out, but he couldn't name any lies. She couldn't defend herself because she really hasn't lied that much.


----------



## Shaunnick

The silent six is just a front for the Fabulous Five (Britney, Shane, Danielle, Dan, and Ian). Mike and Frank think they are in the alliance minus Ian.

They will stick together until Mike and Frank decide to turn on them or until the Fab Five turn on Frank and Boogie.


----------



## Shaunnick

LOL

Someone made this image of all the crazy alliances in the house right now.

Credit to the user gluedtothetv over at Joker's forums.


----------



## nyny523

Shaunnick said:


> LOL
> 
> Someone made this image of all the crazy alliances in the house right now.
> 
> Credit to the user gluedtothetv over at Joker's forums.


That is hilarious! :up:


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Danielle's delusions in full flower today. Too bad they haven't depicted her as she really is on the show. She's a nightmare. Entertaining, though.


----------



## gossamer88

Can't believe Mike Booger managed to pull of what he did. But in his defense, Janelle is too good a player to keep safe. Also makes Danielle keep her promise to Wil.


----------



## bryhamm

gossamer88 said:


> Can't believe Mike Booger managed to pull of what he did. But in his defense, Janelle is too good a player to keep safe. Also makes Danielle keep her promise to Wil.


I don't really think Boogie pulled anything off. Dan and company are using Boogie to get rid of Janelle and a couple of others and will then turn on Boogie and Frank.


----------



## Stylin

I disagree. Boogie pulled it off. At noms Frank was #1 target (again), and no one cared about how he felt about it cuz it would also weaken Boogie and force him to work with them (Dan). Boogie would be the biggest target, then Jani keeping Dan shielded. 
Boogie also had Frank plant seeds of dislike of Jani with Shane earlier when Shane was hoh. 
Boogie's scheming would'nt have worked if a) Dani wasn't so insecure and petty re: Jani b) Jani was a better friend to Brit when Willie/Jojo were on the block and c) Jani defended/ put up a better argument with the Boogie showdown... If the girls had been on her side she wouldn't have been on the block. It was building and Boogie just gave them an excuse (logic) to get petty revenge by making it look like a strategic move. Unfortunately, someone like Dani is sooo sensitive that every little thing (whether you smile at her or not lol) means something to her...
Dani is starting to get on my last nerve. She really thinks she's this great mastermind player. She's just become so cocky.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Stylin, your posts are very long-winded. I can never get through them. 

The bottom line is that is remains to be seen who-played-whom in this 'big move'. Let's see how far Frank goes before we declare a winner.


----------



## bryhamm

Stylin said:


> I disagree. Boogie pulled it off. At noms Frank was #1 target (again), and no one cared about how he felt about it cuz it would also weaken Boogie and force him to work with them (Dan). Boogie would be the biggest target, then Jani keeping Dan shielded.
> Boogie also had Frank plant seeds of dislike of Jani with Shane earlier when Shane was hoh.
> Boogie's scheming would'nt have worked if a) Dani wasn't so insecure and petty re: Jani b) Jani was a better friend to Brit when Willie/Jojo were on the block and c) Jani defended/ put up a better argument with the Boogie showdown... If the girls had been on her side she wouldn't have been on the block. It was building and Boogie just gave them an excuse (logic) to get petty revenge by making it look like a strategic move. Unfortunately, someone like Dani is sooo sensitive that every little thing (whether you smile at her or not lol) means something to her...
> Dani is starting to get on my last nerve. *She really thinks she's this great mastermind player. She's just become so cocky.*


LOL at putting in the bolded while defending boogie. Is is the epitome of that.


----------



## bryhamm

My point is Boogie always thinks he is in control of things and can't understand when things don't go his way. He had zero clue that Frank was being setup, just like he has zero clue now that he is being used.


----------



## jcondon

Stylin said:


> Dani is starting to get on my last nerve. She really thinks she's this great mastermind player. She's just become so cocky.


We don't have the Showtime feed this year. Even so it is pretty easy to see just how unstable and catty she is.


----------



## realityboy

I wish Jani had stayed longer, but I understand how it benefits some and others are just dumb. I don't get the interference from production. Just as they were gonna tell her, the Dr made sure to enforce the rule about not telling someone that you're voting them out. It's always been a rule, but it's so rarely enforced, why now? Also some conversations seemed to suggest that the Dr preferred mean goodbye messages. They know she has fans so...I wonder if production is mad that she gave away the twist so that it wasn't a surprise.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

realityboy said:


> Also some conversations seemed to suggest that the Dr preferred mean goodbye messages. They know she has fans so...I wonder if production is mad that she gave away the twist so that it wasn't a surprise.


Wow! It looks like she's done something to piss them off. Based on what you're saying, I wouldn't be surprised if they'd planted the 'backdoor' seed with Boogie/Frank knowing that Danielle was feeling catty toward Janelle and would be open to it.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Danielle wanted to put Frank and Boogie on the block together--Dan wouldn't let her. Danielle wanted to backdoor Janelle--Dan wouldn't let her until he saw Janelle's reaction to Boogie's line of questioning. Even at this late hour, if Dan wanted to get Frank evicted he could probably swing it.

Boogie was crying in a corner this week until Dan pulled him out of his funk and gave him hope of an alliance. This was Dan's week--he controlled everything. Boogie didn't have to convince Danielle, Britney, Shane, or Ian to backdoor Janelle--they were already for it. Dan was the one that needed convincing. And the funny thing is, if Janelle hadn't barged into the room while Dan and Boogie were talking, she might have gotten a head's up about what Dan wanted to hear from her and might have saved herself a lot of grief.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Fool Me Twice said:


> And the funny thing is, if Janelle hadn't barged into the room while Dan and Boogie were talking, she might have gotten a head's up about what Dan wanted to hear from her and might have saved herself a lot of grief.


Such a good point. Her technique of trying to be in every conversation and know who's talking to whom at all times is unwise and makes her look bad for sure.


----------



## vertigo235

If jannelle goes home then boogie pulled it off. This is a week to week game, you can only take score each week. 

You can't assume that boogie didn't win just because he's not in their alliance.


----------



## verdugan

rrrobinsonjr said:


> Stylin, your posts are very long-winded. I can never get through them.


Don't listem to him. I enjoy your posts. Hope you continue to post.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

verdugan said:


> Hope you continue to post.


As do I! Just don't be so verbose.


----------



## Shaunnick

rrrobinsonjr said:


> As do I! Just don't be so verbose.


Nothing wrong with a fully realized thought put into a paragraph, you know.


----------



## tiams

rrrobinsonjr said:


> Stylin, your posts are very long-winded. I can never get through them.


I think that is more your shortcoming than Stylin's.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

tiams said:


> I think that is more your shortcoming than Stylin's.


You may have a point there!

I wish she could get to the point as quickly as you do.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Dan had part of his DR session leaked inside the house today. Here Boogie explains what was heard by all.

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2wqr6ky&s=6


----------



## vertigo235

Can you summarize? iPad no play video


----------



## mattack

rrrobinsonjr said:


> Stylin, your posts are very long-winded. I can never get through them.


You can't read a single paragraph?

(Though I would agree separate paraphraphs/linefeeds would make it more readable.)


----------



## Stylin

bryhamm said:


> LOL at putting in the bolded while defending boogie. Is is the epitome of that.


Not defending him, just presenting facts. This was Boogie. Everything was decided (Frank evicted) until he stepped in. Boogie was supposed to join them (Jani) and instead she's gone lol... Why they would ever go for 1 of his ideas given his history is silly. If the girls weren't playing petty they would've been more on guard. 
Yes, I agree Boogie is nauseating. Never watched his season but he cant leave too soon for me.


realityboy said:


> I don't get the interference from production. Just as they were gonna tell her, the Dr made sure to enforce the rule about not telling someone that you're voting them out. It's always been a rule, but it's so rarely enforced, why now?


Did they really tell them this, or is it something Brit made up to avoid making Jani promise? < thats the way I took it.


Fool Me Twice said:


> ...if Dan wanted to get Frank evicted he could probably swing it.
> And the funny thing is, if Janelle hadn't barged into the room while Dan and Boogie were talking, she might have gotten a head's up about what Dan wanted to hear from her and might have saved herself a lot of grief.


Yep. That I agree with. That "talk" was a baaad idea. I also agree that Dan had a lot of influence and could've changed things if he (really) wanted. But basically, after Boogie drew his line in the sand it came down to whose side are you on, and Dan et al picked Boogie cuz he's playing an "honest" (lol) game and Dan really wants to play with Boogie... All I'm saying is that remember it was Boogie who presented the plan and swayed them from their decided course.

_Thanks guys :up:! I try to write with the assumption that others can't read my mind or have seen the same footage (BBAD, updates) I'm referring to_... Plus, I got lots to say hee hee!

PS: I do write in separate paragraphs.


----------



## realityboy

It looks like they told them that. It was Wednesday so from the looks of Thursday's show, they were already editing it as a blindside and didn't want to change it up. Do you have the live feeds? I could probably find the flashback time. Britt and Dan were talking about telling her, and Dan was immediately called to Dr and then Brit a few minutes later. It's always been a rule. I remember a few other times that it has been enforced over the years. (Memphis wasn't allowed to tell Keesha)


----------



## Stylin

No need for flashbk etc. Thanks for clarifying. Since it's so rarely enforced I had thought Brit might just be making it up... Wow, kinda brutal of production then, and yeah looks like Jani po'ed someone!

ETA: And I was just thinking I was impressed with production this yr for not interfering and pretty much accurate portrayals.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Stylin said:


> No need for flashbk etc. Thanks for clarifying. Since it's so rarely enforced I had thought Brit might just be making it up... Wow, kinda brutal of production then, and yeah looks like Jani po'ed someone!


Nice and succinct!


----------



## Stylin

HAHAHA! The difference is that in my (lengthier) posts I am trying to fill in details that others may have not been privy to. Not everyone watches BBAD, updates, feeds etc, so they come to the thread to get info (including me).


----------



## brianric

Stylin said:


> HAHAHA! The difference is that in my (lengthier) posts I am trying to fill in details that others may have not been privy to. Not everyone watches BBAD, updates, feeds etc, so they come to the thread to get info (including me).


I'm not complaining. :up:


----------



## realityboy

So it looks like Wil will be the target this week. He had a bad attitude when he met with the hohs, Frank and Boogie. Oh and the have nots are Dani, Brit, Shane, and Joe. I don't like Wil, but I'd like to see him win veto top shake things up. Although that would probably just mean Joe leaves. Looks like another boring week worth Frank as Hoh. (Good for him as far as gameplay, but bad for us to watch)


----------



## Fool Me Twice

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_c3yrfYK3c[/media]


----------



## markz

Fool Me Twice said:


> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_c3yrfYK3c[/media]


She's hilarious!


----------



## Donbadabon

Looking at the images I thought she was working up some static electricity to shock Danielle.

And then I watched the video link.

 

Hilarious. I love Britney.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

So it was Joe wacking it in the BB house?


----------



## markz

rrrobinsonjr said:


> So it was Joe wacking it in the BB house?


Sounds like it, with Britney in the room.


----------



## Donbadabon

I am surprised the cameras stuck with the conversation.

My experience with After Dark is they will switch off good conversations inside to show people working out outside. Makes no sense to me.

I wonder why they called her to the DR? Another example of the producers really not getting it. IMO.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

It wasn't After Dark. It was the live feeds.


----------



## Donbadabon

Fool Me Twice said:


> It wasn't After Dark. It was the live feeds.


Ahh. That explains why they stuck with it.

I am still wondering what was so important that they had to call Britney to the DR right then.


----------



## Stylin

markz said:


> She's hilarious!


Too funny!!

Frank won veto - some type of puzzle game. Zingbot came through the house.


----------



## TheMerk

In All Stars, didn't Will and Boogie, and maybe the other guys in the house, use the little storage shed in the yard for that?


----------



## nmiller855

I think Howie started it by using the container they put the pool supplies in so it wouldn't be shown on camera. He would grab his lotion & some tissues & climb right in. They would show him getting out of the container later. 
On Brittney's season they showed Lane in the shower. He would act like he was cleaning his ears.


----------



## verdugan

nmiller855 said:


> I think Howie started it by using the container they put the pool supplies in so it wouldn't be shown on camera. He would grab his lotion & some tissues & climb right in. They would show him getting out of the container later.
> On Brittney's season they showed Lane in the shower. He would act like he was cleaning his ears.


Howie wouldn't take his microphone to the "jack shack." (That's what they called it) Boogie would go in with his microphone.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Sounds like Frank has a hard on for backdooring Dan. Boogie and Ian have both tried to talk him down, but he's still pissed at Dan for the last two weeks. The DR is also in his ear pressing for a backdoor. Production just loves backdoors and blindsides.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

LOL....There goes the silent six alliance. We hardly knew ya!


----------



## jcondon

Fool Me Twice said:


> The DR is also in his ear pressing for a backdoor. Production just loves backdoors and blindsides.


Why would anyone listen to production? They manipulate the game to suit their end game. They want ratings. They don't care who wins the money.

You want me to do what you said? Give me 500K. Otherwise I am playing my game and not listening to your BS.


----------



## verdugan

jcondon said:


> Why would anyone listen to production? They manipulate the game to suit their end game. They want ratings. They don't care who wins the money.
> 
> You want me to do what you said? Give me 500K. Otherwise I am playing my game and not listening to your BS.


Then you better hope all other players play the same way or production will want you out.


----------



## Ment

jcondon said:


> Why would anyone listen to production? They manipulate the game to suit their end game. They want ratings. They don't care who wins the money.
> 
> You want me to do what you said? Give me 500K. Otherwise I am playing my game and not listening to your BS.


Not listening to production is like not seeing the pink elephant in the room. People in the house are paranoid and by the time you answer all the questions production asks of you in the DR slanted towards their goal, you have it in the brain.

BTW Joe's shouting DR sessions and his fapping have now corrupted my brain. Incongruous!!


----------



## Fool Me Twice

POV ceremony over. Noms have been kept the same. Give the credit to Boogie for returning Dan's favor of keeping Boogie off the block last week. 

Frank made the mistake of leaking his idea of backdooring Dan to Ian. Ian hasn't told Dan yet, because he didn't want him to freak, and thought Frank was 95 percent to keep noms the same. But, he told the other members of his alliance, and they're saying they dodged a bullet this week, and Frank kind of blew whatever goodwill he may have built up if he had merely said nothing.

On the other hand, it was a fake alliance anyway. But, he may have forced the Quack Pack to act against him a week earlier than they would have otherwise.


----------



## bryhamm

rrrobinsonjr said:


> LOL....There goes the silent six alliance. We hardly knew ya!




I thought noms stayed the same


----------



## bryhamm

Fool Me Twice said:


> POV ceremony over. Noms have been kept the same. Give the credit to Boogie for returning Dan's favor of keeping Boogie off the block last week.
> 
> Frank made the mistake of leaking his idea of backdooring Dan to Ian. Ian hasn't told Dan yet, because he didn't want him to freak, and thought Frank was 95 percent to keep noms the same. But, he told the other members of his alliance, and they're saying they dodged a bullet this week, and Frank kind of blew whatever goodwill he may have built up if he had merely said nothing.
> 
> On the other hand, it was a fake alliance anyway. But, he may have forced the Quack Pack to act against him a week earlier than they would have otherwise.


But the quack pack can't do it too soon either or they run the risk of having the rest of the house gang up against them. Not sure where the numbers would fall though.


----------



## Bob Coxner

bryhamm said:


> But the quack pack can't do it too soon either or they run the risk of having the rest of the house gang up against them. Not sure where the numbers would fall though.


The rest of the house couldn't gang up on a donut. Jenn is barely there. Ashley can barely move and may have to be carried out on a stretcher. Will should be gone this week. Joe has no clue about how to play and has zero allies.

If I'm in the quack pack I backdoor Frank in the next opportunity. Boogie will just have to accept it and can't really complain given Frank's actions this week.


----------



## Ment

If the Quack Pack gets HOH then yeah they should put Frank up. I'm sure Ian could persuade Ashley to part of a new Silent Six. I want Ian to win HOH so Ashley can stay in the HOH room with him 24/7 lol.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Ian says he is throwing HOH. He also says he wouldn't put Frank or Boogie on the block this early. Dan will throw HOH. Boogie will throw HOH. Shane might not even put Frank or Boogie up, since they have something of and understanding. Britney doesn't want to be HOH this week because she wants someone else to break the alliance. Dan would rather have Britney or Shane backstab Frank and Boogie, because if Danielle does it, he'll be blamed for it. 

It's a bit of a fustercluck. 

I think Dan would like to see Shane picked off this week.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I see BB Australia has started.


----------



## Donbadabon

Fool Me Twice said:


> I see BB Australia has started.


Interesting. They have cattle-call try-outs for the show there.


----------



## brianric

Fool Me Twice said:


> I see BB Australia has started.
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUMZ62pu8Y4&feature=youtu.be[/media]


I get a kick of the comment "last house mate standing receives a life changing prize of $250,000". Give me a break. Mind you that this is before taxes You take more than a month off from work for a 1 of 14 chance to win. Certainly won't retire.


----------



## TheMerk

brianric said:


> I get a kick of the comment "last house mate standing receives a life changing prize of $250,000". Give me a break. Mind you that this is before taxes You take more than a month off from work for a 1 of 14 chance to win. Certainly won't retire.


I dunno. 250K would easily pay off all of our debt and get our home paid off, which would be life changing for us.


----------



## Alfer

TheMerk said:


> I dunno. 250K would easily pay off all of our debt and get our home paid off, which would be life changing for us.


Ditto. And I'd have a lot left over to do whatever I wanted.


----------



## brianric

TheMerk said:


> I dunno. 250K would easily pay off all of our debt and get our home paid off, which would be life changing for us.


I take it you would take 40 days off from work for a 1 in 14 chance of winning.


----------



## Dnamertz

Fool Me Twice said:


> Sounds like Frank has a hard on for backdooring Dan. Boogie and Ian have both tried to talk him down, but he's still pissed at Dan for the last two weeks. The DR is also in his ear pressing for a backdoor. Production just loves backdoors and blindsides.


I don't know why Frank is so bothered by what happened prior to the reset...it was a different game then. Of course Dan wanted to vote Frank out two weeks ago, Frank was the strongest player on another coach's team. And last week Dan voted to keep Frank.


----------



## tiams

Fool Me Twice said:


> I see BB Australia has started.
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUMZ62pu8Y4&feature=youtu.be[/media]


Awesome! I've never watched any BB besides the U.S. Do they post every episode on Youtube?



brianric said:


> I get a kick of the comment "last house mate standing receives a life changing prize of $250,000". Give me a break. Mind you that this is before taxes You take more than a month off from work for a 1 of 14 chance to win. Certainly won't retire.


That's a lot of money to me. Def. life changing.



brianric said:


> I take it you would take 40 days off from work for a 1 in 14 chance of winning.


Don't forget BB pays you a "salary" or stipend for each week you are in the house or in sequester.


----------



## Ment

Quack Pack on a roll. Dan avoided the backdoor and Shane looks like he's winning HOH again. Boogie must feel safe he went for and got the 10k.


----------



## tiams

Ment said:


> Quack Pack on a roll. Dan avoided the backdoor and Shane looks like he's winning HOH again. Boogie must feel safe he went for and got the 10k.


Oh, I sooooooo hope whoever wins HOH nominates Boogie.


----------



## bryhamm

tiams said:


> Oh, I sooooooo hope whoever wins HOH nominates Boogie.


This. Would be the perfect time to put up Frank and Boogie


----------



## bryhamm

Brit won the safety, Boogie won the 10k and it looks like Shane is gonna win HOH.


----------



## Ment

tiams said:


> Oh, I sooooooo hope whoever wins HOH nominates Boogie.


Not this week. I predict Frank gets backdoored tho. Poor Ashley, she looked absolutely geriatric out there on a surface and her bad back.


----------



## Stylin

bryhamm said:


> Brit won the safety, Boogie won the 10k and it looks like Shane is gonna win HOH.


Yep, confirmed Shane won HOH... I saw Joe going for Safety and was rooting for him as having him off the block wouldve made things a bit more interesting this week. Wonder if Shane has the balls to put Boogie up, if not Joe will probably go home (jury?).


----------



## Tracy

It seems so cocky of Boogie to go for the 10K.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Sounds like Shane will put up Frank and Boogie. Quack Pack prime target: Frank.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Tracy said:


> It seems so cocky of Boogie to go for the 10K.


Yeah it does, but it is not the least bit surprising.


----------



## martinp13

Tracy said:


> It seems so cocky of Boogie to go for the 10K.


Remember him and Dr Will going for every luxury prize in that secretly-spend-points game? Even without the guarantee of the $500,000 win, they were just raking in what they could. Granted, that was all in secret, and this $10,000 was out in the open. Would have been more interesting if someone else had been trying for it too.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Frank and Boogie on the block. Frank and Boogie not happy.


----------



## DancnDude

Wow, this should be entertaining! Despite all the fuss about the "game reset", I have to say it did make the game much more interesting to watch.


----------



## tiams

Fool Me Twice said:


> Frank and Boogie on the block. Frank and Boogie not happy.


Yippeee!


----------



## Tracy

This should be interesting.


----------



## Donbadabon

Wow. This is going to be a great week if the nominations stay the same.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Frank is livid at Dan. Hilarious. He's saying I told you so to Boogie.

They grilled Shane to try and get him to say that it was Dan's idea. Shane blamed Britney.

Britney found out he blamed her, then when Frank and Boogie grilled her to make her say it was Dan's idea, she more or less said yes. 

Fireworks to come. Not sure how Dan will play this.


----------



## brianric

Boogie going for the $10,000 reminds me of those on Survivor who take the food to drop out of an immunity challenge.


----------



## nmiller855

There should finally be some good things to watch on Big Brother after dark. So far it's been pretty boring.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

nmiller855 said:


> There should finally be some good things to watch on Big Brother after dark. So far it's been pretty boring.


Last night was great....Dan totally playing it cool...Ian looking like a mastermind.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Frank and Boogie both drew "Houseguest's Choice" during the POV selection. Ian says that's a BB first. The internet says "Hmmm....".

So, It's Shane, Ashley, Frank, Boogie, Jenn, and Ian playing for POV. Ian says it's time for the "how bad do you want it" pov comp, where you offer to go on slop or shave your head and stuff. No way Shane or Jenn last long in that one. Ian has a real shot, but who knows if he'll stick his neck out this soon--he might just dump it and let Frank have it.

Worst case scenario. Unless you're a Frank fan, of course.


----------



## nmiller855

I wonder if Boogie will really try because his safety is on the line or he will act like it's no big deal & throw it. He is so arrogant. 
It bothered me that he said that he doesn't live with the baby's momma. I think it's because he doesn't want to be weighed down by being a hand's on father. Sad.


----------



## Ment

I think nom of Boogie/Frank was a week too early but it could still work out for the Quack Pack. Dan's game got exposed tho, basically no one besides Dani trusts him but Brit/Shane think getting rid of Frank or Boogie will make Dan keep the promise to them for final four. The big question is if Ian will tank POV, winning it would expose his strategy when he could hang back for a couple more weeks.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Feeds have been down for over 6 hours now for the POV comp. A very long time.

In the mean time, here is a clip of what seems like Frank saying how he cheated during the POV player selection.

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=i39jcy&s=6


----------



## Einselen

Frank said something about they wanting him to pull that chip, am I hearing this right and therefore assuming the they he is talking about is the producers?


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I think he's talking about them having him reenact the pull so they can get a closeup to edit in. The part that sounds like cheating is when he sounds like he could see the name he wanted to pull inside the bag by peeking over. 

Feeds are back. Sounds like Frank won. So, I guess Boogie is being evicted. 

They are still planning on blindsiding Boogie if they convince him that he has the votes to stay.


----------



## TheMerk

A bit longer video of Frank and Boogie's discussion, notice after the fish Boogie warns Frank not to speak of it again:








> Here is what I have read about it. Boogie drew a 'HG's choice' chip from the bag, and chose Ian. On Frank's turn, he drew Ian, but also got a HG's choice which he 'palmed'. When Frank had to draw again (due to Ian already being taken by Boogie), of course he had the 'HG's choice' chip in his hand. The video is uncut and has the fish screens in place. You decide.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

The first week when Kara was evicted, the complaints from some fans were that Ashley changed her mind after coming out of the DR. Then there was the reset where Frank was saved. Now this. There are reasonable explanations for all of those things that don't involve manipulation by production, but considering BB's history of helping their favorites along, people are naturally suspicious.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Joe said Frank and Boogie were cheating during the comp. Doesn't mean they were. Joe says a lot of things.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oG9rgMnVSkg&feature=youtu.be[/media]

Edit: There was some sort of ruling during or after the comp on if Frank and/or Boogie were cheating.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PB6zrWvcig[/media]


----------



## nmiller855

That must be why the feeds were cut for so long. I hope the others keep their word about voting Mike out. Shane might even let him pick who goes up against him to make him feel safe.


----------



## nmiller855

Looks like all the pressure Mike & Frank are trying to put on Shane to put Dan up, isn't working. It appears at this time ye will put Jenn up so Mike will leave by a landslide.


----------



## pmyers

It just proves that you always go for immunity/hoh in reality games and never the temptations!


----------



## vertigo235

pmyers said:


> It just proves that you always go for immunity/hoh in reality games and never the temptations!


Not really, he could have lost the HOH and the prize and still went home. At least now he at least has the $10k.


----------



## Ment

Jenn went up as replacement nom, Boogie is raging but it will all be for nought. Should be an interesting BBAD tonight tho.


----------



## Tracy

From watching the show, it doesn't even seem like Jenn is in the house. Even when I check in with BBAD every now and then, she is never anywhere. Is she that much of a loner?


----------



## Ment

Outside of Ashley she has limited relationships with other people in the house. She's always around but rarely talks game until recently.


----------



## jcondon

Ment said:


> Jenn went up as replacement nom, Boogie is raging but it will all be for nought. Should be an interesting BBAD tonight tho.


Serves him right not playing for the HOH. He didn't even try to secure himself and Frank this week. My guess is Frank will be next. They all love to put him up every week.


----------



## brianric

pmyers said:


> It just proves that you always go for immunity/hoh in reality games and never the temptations!


Same as in Survivor.


----------



## sburnside1

Boogie is playing the long game. Not in this season, just with BB over all. He has a "persona" he needs to live up to. That includes going after every cash prize, being loud, mocking anyone that doesnt put him up while in the diary room. Does he want to win? Sure, 500k is nice. He needs the attention to stay relevant and promote his restaurants and such. You could see from the other night that he is already trying to play it up to try and get a spot if they have previous competitors back again.

With all the people not really playing to win, I was surprised that Frank didn't want to boot Shane. That dude had already put him up several times. Danielle/Dan would have still won HoH and put him and Boogie up, but really, the odds of him and Boogie going up were high anyhow. The silent 6 was too big an alliance for that late in the game.


----------



## Snappa77

I keep seeing reports that Boogie used the N-bomb. But no one has posted the actual quote. Is it true? Does anyone know what he said and who he said it to/about?


----------



## Ment

Snappa77 said:


> I keep seeing reports that Boogie used the N-bomb. But no one has posted the actual quote. Is it true? Does anyone know what he said and who he said it to/about?


That'd be a big deal, there'd be a capture of that floating around. Him and Frank were swearing up a storm but no report of them letting that slip.

Joe is proposing the Furious Five(not sure what they ended up calling themselves) bring Ian in on a fake 6 alliance to ensure the votes and next HOH. Hope they do this it would be hilarious! Meanwhile Boogs/Franks are upbeat thinking they have Joe/Ian/Ash/Frank to vote for Boogs to stay. They want to sit next to Dan to see his reaction when the votes go their way!


----------



## bryhamm

Ment said:


> That'd be a big deal, there'd be a capture of that floating around. Him and Frank were swearing up a storm but no report of them letting that slip.
> 
> Joe is proposing the Furious Five(not sure what they ended up calling themselves) bring Ian in on a fake 6 alliance to ensure the votes and next HOH. Hope they do this it would be hilarious! Meanwhile Boogs/Franks are upbeat thinking they have Joe/Ian/Ash/Frank to vote for Boogs to stay. They want to sit next to Dan to see his reaction when the votes go their way!


God I hope it goes this way. I hope Boogie truly thinks he is staying, only to realize later that Ian is playing him BIG TIME.


----------



## verdugan

Snappa77 said:


> I keep seeing reports that Boogie used the N-bomb. But no one has posted the actual quote. Is it true? Does anyone know what he said and who he said it to/about?


From hamsterwatch.com

He went on another trash tirade to Frank about all "their pathetic lives" again, and especially Dan, with: "**** Ian too for being friends with this guy.. he's like buddy-buddy with this nxxxa still" - Flashback 8/20 8.17pm

I certainly don't agree with the use of that word in any context, but he wasn't using it in the traditional derogatory term. He was using it in the "my peep" kind of sense. Not that that makes it ok.

Please don't take my clarification as meaning I'm ok with it. I'm not.


----------



## Stylin

verdugan said:


> I certainly don't agree with the use of that word in any context, but he wasn't using it in the traditional derogatory term. He was using it in the "my peep" kind of sense. Not that that makes it ok.
> 
> Please don't take my clarification as meaning I'm ok with it. I'm not.


Ditto. Yeah, I didn't hear/read him say it til now in the thread, but instantly figured it was in a "peeps" type of way, as not only does he see himself as a star mastermind, but also cool/urban/hip hop/ gansta - yes at 42 yrs of age, he thinks speaking like a 21 yr old makes him cool... ughh... His constant slang/street talk irks the heck out of me!! He is so inauthentic.


----------



## verdugan

Stylin said:


> Ditto. Yeah, I didn't hear/read him say it til now in the thread, but instantly figured it was in a "peeps" type of way, as not only does he see himself as a star mastermind, but also cool/urban/hip hop/ gansta - yes at 42 yrs of age, he thinks speaking like a 21 yr old makes him cool... ughh... His constant slang/street talk irks the heck out of me!! He is so inauthentic.


Totally. I really hope he gets voted off this week.


----------



## Ment

So Joe can't keep his mouth shut and decides he needs to blow up Ashley's game since she has been promising both sides she'd vote their way. I wanted suspense!  He tells Frank he isn't voting with him and then outs Ashley. She just laughs cause she knows her bridge with Jenn is gone and only has Frank now. 

Joe gleefully goes up to HOH and tells everyone what he did and then Ian starts sniffling, leaves HOH with Brit and then come the water works. Weird kid. I thought he wanted to be evil. Maybe he was actually going to vote for Boogs and blame it Joe or something but he has a mancrush on Boogie something awful. He realizes that the fifth Quack Pack isn't him anymore tho.


----------



## brianric

Britney - I quit my job and left my husband to be on Big Brother (or something to that effect). Wow, considering at the time she was going in as a coach and a chance to win $50,000. You got to be kidding me. Am I missing something here?


----------



## JFriday

Maybe she didn't mean left as in broke up with her husband, maybe she has a crummy job and knows being on big brother she could potentially make as much or more than she was making by working.


----------



## Ment

A drug rep is a pretty cush job. Love Brit but she gets the whine complex now and again. The house has been pretty tense the last 24 hours and she is just missing home.


----------



## tiams

brianric said:


> Britney - I quit my job and left my husband to be on Big Brother (or something to that effect). Wow, considering at the time she was going in as a coach and a chance to win $50,000. You got to be kidding me. Am I missing something here?


It was a chance to win $100,000 plus the weekly stipend. Did she say she quit her job for good and can't go back to it?

Boogie left a baby to go on the show. So did Janelle. That first year of your child's life isn't something you want to miss any part of.


----------



## Stylin

tiams said:


> Boogie left a baby to go on the show. So did Janelle. That first year of your child's life isn't something you want to miss any part of.


Jani's (1st) baby was just 6 mths - have no kids, but that could not have been an easy thing to do at all!... Boogie doesn't live with his child so I feel a bit less sympathy for him - but looks like he may see him real soon anyway if jury hasn't started.


Ment said:


> So Joe can't keep his mouth shut and decides he needs to blow up Ashley's game- He tells Frank he isn't voting with him and then outs Ashley.
> Ian starts sniffling, leaves HOH with Brit and then come the water works. Weird kid.


What was Ian upset about? His role in things? Ashley flipping? what?


----------



## tiams

TheMerk said:


> A bit longer video of Frank and Boogie's discussion, notice after the fish Boogie warns Frank not to speak of it again:


If there is only one Houseguest's choice chip in the bag then only one person should have been allowed to pick that chip. It should not have gone back in the bag after Boogie chose it. Shenanigans!

Ian realizes it is going to be a double elimination/fast forward tomorrow night because they are letting Shane practice the competition. If it were a regular eviction Shane would not be eligible to compete as outgoing HOH.

Apparently Ian hurt his ankle badly enough that medics had to be called.


----------



## brianric

tiams said:


> It was a chance to win $100,000 plus the weekly stipend. Did she say she quit her job for good and can't go back to it?
> 
> Boogie left a baby to go on the show. So did Janelle. That first year of your child's life isn't something you want to miss any part of.


Ok, so $100,000. Britney did say she quit her job. Most people who plan on coming back to work would request a leave of absence.

As far as not being there for the first year of your child's life, it happens. Ask any active duty military parent.


----------



## Ment

Stylin said:


> What was Ian upset about? His role in things? Ashley flipping? what?


He really looks up to Boogie and Dan too as BB players. Boogie for this braggadocio and Dan for the focused unemotional behind the scenes manipulation. Unfortunately, playing BB and being known for your play means stabbing someone in the back and twisting the knife a little and Ian is not that kid. Ian found a way around it he thought, voting for Boogie and blaming it on Joe which would also cause a division between Joe and the foursome but Joe blew that up.

Course maybe there is tear-gas in the BB house, seems that everyone else is catching the water-works tonight.


----------



## TheMerk

brianric said:


> Ok, so $100,000. Britney did say she quit her job. Most people who plan on coming back to work would request a leave of absence.


There's been speculation that Britney was a last minute addition after another coach (Rachael I think) dropped out. Further adding to the speculation is that Britney's picture in the show open is from her previous season, whereas all the other coach's have new photos.

If she really was a last monute addition, maybe she didn't have time to wait for a leave of absence to be approved.


----------



## brianric

TheMerk said:


> If she really was a last monute addition, maybe she didn't have time to wait for a leave of absence to be approved.


There is a chance she could get her job back, but with today's economy I wouldn't chance it. My sister went through that, accepting a new job on a verbal, gave her notice to her old employer, then the new offer was withdrawn. She was crying, so I asked her did she get a written offer for the new job, she said no. She begged for her old job, which she got back, only for her to leave six months later.


----------



## sburnside1

I don't know how the quack pack even made sense to some of these people. So Shane is just supposed to win everything, take all the blame, and hope Danielle wins when he cant compete? Other than that, no one even tries at the competitions.

Too many people trying to play the "non-threat" game. Shane really should have teamed with Frank, and if they picked up Danielle, they would have final 3 locked. Either that, or someone else would at least have to try playing in the comps.


----------



## Bob Coxner

brianric said:


> There is a chance she could get her job back, but with today's economy I wouldn't chance it. My sister went through that, accepting a new job on a verbal, gave her notice to her old employer, then the new offer was withdrawn. She was crying, so I asked her did she get a written offer for the new job, she said no. She begged for her old job, which she got back, only for her to leave six months later.


The economy for drug reps is just fine. Given that the only two job qualifications are to be a hot young woman and be able to reasonably pronounce the name of your drug, I don't think Brit will have any difficulty getting her job back or another one in the same field.

If you're watching the final season of Weeds you can see how Nancy is enjoying the job and knows how to close a sale.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Boogie has been blubbering since last night. He actually asked the DR to have Dr Will meet him when he is evicted. A real tough guy.

Ian was blubbering also, and Boogie gave him a hug. When he walked away Ian said "I'm a scumbag" through his tears. I can't wait for Boogie to learn of Ian's betrayal. And I wish Ian could hear all of the nasty things Boogie has said about him behind his back.

Should be a fun night. That will be completely ruined for me if Dan gets sent home during the double eviction.

One other thing. Frankie keeps saying how great he is at the game. Specifically how much better he is at it than Dan. He is obsessed with Dan.


----------



## TheMerk

I'll be sad if Britney or Dan fall victim in the second eviction. Frank going home would be great, but probably not the best for tv.


----------



## Langree

Was Boogie such a mean, nasty person in his previous appearances?


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Yes.


----------



## Ment

This turned out great, Frank's allies are gone but he's still a force so there will be alot of deal making real and faux before HOH. One proposed scenario was if Brit/Shane win HOH is to put up Joe/Dan and if the opportunity arises backdoor Frank. Dan better say hell no to that!


----------



## vertigo235

Frank is HOH


----------



## Tracy

vertigo235 said:


> Frank is HOH


Oh, man. Seriously? That guy is resilient!


----------



## nmiller855

I think Frank will put up Dan & Shane because he told Joe he wasn't putting him up. He really wants Dan out so if he has to put up a replacement it might be Britney.


----------



## sburnside1

This will be funny if the 4 coaches go out 1 after another.


----------



## Langree

I like Frank

Boogie's lapdog needs to go next.


----------



## BrandonRe

Langree said:


> I like Frank
> 
> Boogie's lapdog needs to go next.


But you said you like Frank. Why do you want him gone next?


----------



## Langree

BrandonRe said:


> But you said you like Frank. Why do you want him gone next?


oops, might be getting the wrong name.. be back


----------



## nmiller855

Now it looks like Dan & Danielle will go up. Ian won some sort of veto power but if he uses it Britney might go up. I think Frank won $5,000.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I haven't been able to follow the feeds since Thursday, but from what I just read it sounds like Dan is screwed if he doesn't win POV. Ian said he has been pressured by the DR to not save Dan with his power and says he wants final two with Britney and she agreed.

I think Britney is ready to hide behind the current big man in the house, Frank, and go the end with Frank and Ian. 

Dan threatened to rat Ian out and Joe overheard and told Frank. It's confusing, but it sounds like the rest of the QP are ready to get rid of Dan. 

Everyone but Joe and Ian are playing for POV. Damn, I wish Dan had won the power. 

It's hard know what's going on for sure in the house without watching them myself, but that's what the updates seem to day.


----------



## Tracy

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Fool Me Twice

After taking a peek at a couple of flashbacks, I'm not sure if anything I wrote earlier is correct. It's confusing. I'm not sure who is lying to whom, and I don't have the time to unravel it.


----------



## DancnDude

BB facebook page teases a Pandora's box to be revealed on Sunday's episode. Did Frank open it?


----------



## nyny523

DancnDude said:


> BB facebook page teases a Pandora's box to be revealed on Sunday's episode. Did Frank open it?


Yes.

Do you want to know what happened?


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Wow. Frank won the POV. That's a pretty impressive run!

Jenn won POV.

Unfortunately, I think that means Dan is toast. I don't think Ian will use his special power to save Dan because he has a final two deal with Britney, and Frank might put her up.

That might end my BB season too.

Dan is currently in solitary confinement eating cake and listening to music. Frank is in a carrot suit.


----------



## nyny523

Fool Me Twice said:


> Wow. Frank won the POV. That's a pretty impressive run!
> 
> Unfortunately, I think that means Dan is toast. I don't think Ian will use his special power to save Dan because he has a final two deal with Britney, and Frank might put her up.
> 
> That might end my BB season too.
> 
> Dan is currently in solitary confinement eating cake and listening to music. Frank is in a carrot suit.


I thought Jenn won POV....


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I ninja edited!


----------



## DancnDude

nyny523 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Do you want to know what happened?


Sure  It is the spoiler thread anyways! Another "prize" with Jesse?


----------



## EscapeGoat

According to Joker's Updates Frank can't play in the next two HOH comps, but he can play for POV. I don't know if that stipulation was from today's POV comp or from Pandora's Box.

From the feed on Joker's (I'm too cheap to watch the live feeds), it sounds like everyone is sucking up to Frank this week. It will be interesting to see what happens when he's out of power.


----------



## jcondon

Also according to Jokers Frank was DQ'ed in the POV. Was having trouble with his buzzer and said something outloud (probably cursed) and was DQ'ed.


----------



## nyny523

DancnDude said:


> Sure  It is the spoiler thread anyways! Another "prize" with Jesse?


Frank won $3,000.

Ian won a contest where they had to find quarters to put in the ball machine and he got a gold ball that gives him Veto power. He could not, however, play in the Veto comp.


----------



## nmiller855

I'm saddened that the contestants have become so materialistic. I just heard Frank say that his carrot costume is ebay gold. I've heard others mention that they were keeping parts of costumes from some of the competitions to sell, also.


----------



## mcb08

nmiller855 said:


> I'm saddened that the contestants have become so materialistic. I just heard Frank say that his carrot costume is ebay gold. I've heard others mention that they were keeping parts of costumes from some of the competitions to sell, also.


The ultimate prize is a cash reward, and you're surprised that the contestants are chasing $$?


----------



## Ment

Holy chit, Dan is the master of BB. On the block and he's teaming up with Frank!


----------



## bryhamm

Ment said:


> Holy chit, Dan is the master of BB. On the block and he's teaming up with Frank!


Why, what's going on? Is Frank willing to let him off the block?


----------



## vertigo235

Ment said:


> Holy chit, Dan is the master of BB. On the block and he's teaming up with Frank!


Wouldn't surprise me much, Frank doesn't have anyone else in the house and Dan surely knows that he is a target.


----------



## Ment

bryhamm said:


> Why, what's going on? Is Frank willing to let him off the block?


Yes, Dan is going to be taken off the block by Jenn and Brit will be the replacement nom. Its how he did it that is a stroke of evil genius.

He complained about not feeling well earlier in the day, Then He called a House Meeting telling everyone that he wasn't going to campaign and how thankful he was to able to play BB again and then says some complementary things about each of them, by this time everyone is bawling, then lastly he says to partner-in-crime Dani that she is 'dead to him' and that she knows what she did (in betrayal). She has already been crying but is shell-shocked and cries even more. Dan calls the meeting over leaving Dani in a convulsing mess and the rest of the house furious at him and then says he wants to apologize to Frank in private in the HOH.

Dan tells Frank about Ians role in the Quack Pack and that his involvement predates the Silent Six and then proposes that an alliance with Dan, Dani and Jenn is the best road to go since Brit is covered by Shane and Ian and has no enemies in the house. Ian won't use the veto so Jenn will take Dan off and Frank will nom Brit.

Dan leaves HOH and calls a still crying Dani and explains his plan that he had to use her emotion for his plan to work to disguise the new alliance. She has actually been so upset that she vomited and at this news she is alternately mad and in marvel of Dan.

To quote Dan: He's an 'assassin karate warrior'


----------



## bryhamm

Ment said:


> Yes, Dan is going to be taken off the block by Jenn and Brit will be the replacement nom. Its how he did it that is a stroke of evil genius.
> 
> He complained about not feeling well earlier in the day, Then He called a House Meeting telling everyone that he wasn't going to campaign and how thankful he was to able to play BB again and then says some complementary things about each of them, by this time everyone is bawling, then lastly he says to partner-in-crime Dani that she is 'dead to him' and that she knows what she did (in betrayal). She has already been crying but is shell-shocked and cries even more. Dan calls the meeting over leaving Dani in a convulsing mess and the rest of the house furious at him and then says he wants to apologize to Frank in private in the HOH.
> 
> Dan tells Frank about Ians role in the Quack Pack and that his involvement predates the Silent Six and then proposes that an alliance with Dan, Dani and Jenn is the best road to go since Brit is covered by Shane and Ian and has no enemies in the house. Ian won't use the veto so Jenn will take Dan off and Frank will nom Brit.
> 
> Dan leaves HOH and calls a still crying Dani and explains his plan that he had to use her emotion for his plan to work to disguise the new alliance. She has actually been so upset that she vomited and at this news she is alternately mad and in marvel of Dan.
> 
> To quote Dan: He's an 'assassin karate warrior'


holy sh#t


----------



## MonsterJoe

Ment said:


> Yes, Dan is going to be taken off the block by Jenn and Brit will be the replacement nom. Its how he did it that is a stroke of evil genius.
> 
> He complained about not feeling well earlier in the day, Then He called a House Meeting telling everyone that he wasn't going to campaign and how thankful he was to able to play BB again and then says some complementary things about each of them, by this time everyone is bawling, then lastly he says to partner-in-crime Dani that she is 'dead to him' and that she knows what she did (in betrayal). She has already been crying but is shell-shocked and cries even more. Dan calls the meeting over leaving Dani in a convulsing mess and the rest of the house furious at him and then says he wants to apologize to Frank in private in the HOH.
> 
> Dan tells Frank about Ians role in the Quack Pack and that his involvement predates the Silent Six and then proposes that an alliance with Dan, Dani and Jenn is the best road to go since Brit is covered by Shane and Ian and has no enemies in the house. Ian won't use the veto so Jenn will take Dan off and Frank will nom Brit.
> 
> Dan leaves HOH and calls a still crying Dani and explains his plan that he had to use her emotion for his plan to work to disguise the new alliance. She has actually been so upset that she vomited and at this news she is alternately mad and in marvel of Dan.
> 
> To quote Dan: He's an 'assassin karate warrior'


I totally forgot about after dark until last night and I picked up on it right toward the end of Dan's meeting with Frank.

Frank looked pretty genuine about his interest in this new agreement. Does that mean anything? I'm not used to life outside the edit, so can't tell.

Then the meeting with Dan/Danielle. This is the second time he's played on her emotions. She was literally like       the whole time...alternating between laughing and crying...very strange.


----------



## Ment

MonsterJoe said:


> I totally forgot about after dark until last night and I picked up on it right toward the end of Dan's meeting with Frank.
> 
> Frank looked pretty genuine about his interest in this new agreement. Does that mean anything? I'm not used to life outside the edit, so can't tell.
> 
> Then the meeting with Dan/Danielle. This is the second time he's played on her emotions. She was literally like       the whole time...alternating between laughing and crying...very strange.


Yes Frank is genuinely on board. The Dan/Dani convo was so illuminating to peek into Dan's mind, how he thought things over how to save both of them during his time in solitary with the techno music blaring. When he said that after this is over their bond would be stronger than ever, that brought chills.


----------



## EscapeGoat

If Jenn uses the veto to save Dan, and Frank nominates Brit, can Ian then use his veto to save Brit?


----------



## Ment

EscapeGoat said:


> If Jenn uses the veto to save Dan, and Frank nominates Brit, can Ian then use his veto to save Brit?


No, Ian chooses whether to use veto first, then Jenn.


----------



## Tracy

Dang, I like Brit. When does the veto ceremony take place?


----------



## MonsterJoe

I like her too - but I'd much rather keep Dan.

After the Sunday broadcast, I also came to terms with the fact that although I don't necessarily enjoy Frank - it would be kind of silly to not support his success.


----------



## bryhamm

Just checked JokersUpdates. Jenn saved Dan and Britney went up. No idea about Ian's pov.


----------



## MonsterJoe

That's awesome


----------



## jcondon

Yeah I can't wait to see the show Wednesday and Thursday.


----------



## Ment

bryhamm said:


> Just checked JokersUpdates. Jenn saved Dan and Britney went up. No idea about Ian's pov.


Lol he told Brit to 'pop a squat' in the POV nom to dig at Ian.


----------



## Blurayfan

bryhamm said:


> Just checked JokersUpdates. Jenn saved Dan and Britney went up. No idea about Ian's pov.


JokersUpdates show the Veto that Ian won was not used.


----------



## bleen

Is Joe in on the new alliance? By my count you would have Dan & Jenn voting out Britney and Ian and Shane voting out Danielle, with Joe being the swing vote


----------



## Ment

Shane is with Dani and who knows where Joe is really. Time to see if Brit has some game or not.


----------



## bryhamm

Blurayfan said:


> JokersUpdates show the Veto that Ian won was not used.


Where? When I go to the updates section, at the top it says:

HOH: Frank NOM: Britney & Danielle POV: Ian and Jenn (Jenn saved Dan, Britney was replacement)


----------



## Blurayfan

bryhamm said:


> Where? When I go to the updates section, at the top it says:
> 
> HOH: Frank NOM: Britney & Danielle POV: Ian and Jenn (Jenn saved Dan, Britney was replacement)


The page that shows HG pictures to the left have icons on them for HOH, Veto won, etc. Ian has a grey V the description for the icon says Veto not used.


----------



## nyny523

Ment said:


> Shane is with Dani and who knows where Joe is really. Time to see if Brit has some game or not.


I dunno. I think Shane is more with Britney than Dani (game-wise)...


----------



## Ment

nyny523 said:


> I dunno. I think Shane is more with Britney than Dani (game-wise)...


Used to be, remember cause of the Dan vs Dani explosion, everyone except Dan, Jenn and Frank think Dani is still mad at Dan for humiliating her. Dani is going to flip the 'playing alone and on the block' card with Shane and also that Frank won't play with Shane unless Brit is gone since Brit is the bridge that brings Ian and Shane together as a voting block.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

MonsterJoe said:


> I totally forgot about after dark until last night....


There is this feature on TiVo called a "Season Pass". Check into it noob.


----------



## MonsterJoe

rrrobinsonjr said:


> There is this feature on TiVo called a "Season Pass". Check into it noob.


You do realize that at this point, probably 75% of the people on this forum don't have TiVo anymore, right?

Regardless - I only recently got Showtime again after not having it for over 5 years.


----------



## markz

MonsterJoe said:


> You do realize that at this point, probably 75% of the people on this forum don't have TiVo anymore, right?


That is an interesting fact! I wonder what the true percentage is. I just moved to the Hopper this week, which is the second system I have had since leaving TiVo behind. I still miss the bloop bloop sound of the remote though.


----------



## nyny523

I still have a Tivo! I love my Tivo


----------



## MonsterJoe

markz said:


> That is an interesting fact! I wonder what the true percentage is. I just moved to the Hopper this week, which is the second system I have had since leaving TiVo behind. I still miss the bloop bloop sound of the remote though.


Not a fact by any means.  Just an estimated guess based on all the discussion here and at HH about all the different methods of consumption.

I personally haven't had once since about 2004


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

I am shocked...SHOCKED! People on the TiVo Community Forum don't have Tivo?!? If I were a moderator I would revoke posting privileges from anyone admitting they've no longer use Tivo! The Hopper!??! Traitors! I'm on like my 9th Tivo and you can rip it from my cold dead hands!

Thank you.


----------



## jcondon

markz said:


> That is an interesting fact! I wonder what the true percentage is. I just moved to the Hopper this week, which is the second system I have had since leaving TiVo behind. I still miss the bloop bloop sound of the remote though.


I didn't have one for many years. I switched off DirecTV maybe 4 or 5 years ago. I picked up a Tivo Premiere 1/2011.

Probably switching to FIOS (assuming they finish installing it in my complex soon). Probably will go with their whole house DVD and either sell my Tivo or disconnect it for now.

I will probably pick up Showtime at least for 6 months or a year (whatever their promotion is for).


----------



## martinp13

Dan really is amazing. He and Dr Will are so adept at the social game, getting people to believe you even when they KNOW you're lying.


----------



## Waldorf

Fool Me Twice said:


> .. it sounds like Dan is screwed if he doesn't win POV.


Dan's strategy: No POV? No HOH? No problem.


----------



## Jstkiddn

MonsterJoe said:


> You do realize that at this point, probably 75% of the people on this forum don't have TiVo anymore, right?


You should buy one.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Why did Dan get sent to solitary? Frank picked him as the week's have not, was it connected to that, or something else?


----------



## Blurayfan

hummingbird_206 said:


> Why did Dan get sent to solitary? Frank picked him as the week's have not, was it connected to that, or something else?


It was a result of the POV comp. the houseguests were awarded points for taking certain punishments. Jenn won and a punishment she got was slop for the rest of the summer.


----------



## Tracy

Brittany recapped that whole challenge on After Dark. There was a bunch of punishments and each was worth points. The person with the most points at the end won POV. I know that Jen had to burn the clothes she was wearing. Brittany had to choose someone to be shackled to for 24 hours. Frank had to wear a carrot suit, etc.


----------



## Ment

Brit is on full bitter mode tonight but very funny..she has the best facial expressions. Her mantra..."Its Amazing!" 

Hilarity by Wil!

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsTsasTgDrQ&feature=youtu.be[/media]


----------



## bleen

Some pretty good impersonations there - love JoJo's tan


----------



## Bob Coxner

Dan has to be the best player in BB history. Right up there with Dr. Will. What he pulled off this week was dazzling. What makes it even more impressive is that he spends about 95% of his time simply laying down, wearing that orange sweatshirt and the shorts that he's proud to say have never been washed in four years.


----------



## Donbadabon

Ment said:


> Hilarity by Wil!


His 'Joe' made me lol.


----------



## markz

OMG, that was amazing! Best episode ever!


----------



## nyny523

markz said:


> OMG, that was amazing! Best episode ever!


This season is really shaping up into one of the best.

I would love, love, love to see Dan and Frank in the final 2 - how would the Jury vote? Frank keeps winning and wiggling his way out of evictions. Dan just pulled off perhaps one of the greatest saves in BB history. He is a master of the social game.

Who would win???


----------



## Jstkiddn

markz said:


> OMG, that was amazing! Best episode ever!


100% this!!!


----------



## bleen

Just thinking this through, I'm still not sure what part the dissing of Dani has to do with the Master Plan - I get that the idea was to garner sympathy for her so that no one would want to vote her off, but you would think (and maybe I'm giving too much credit to the intelligence of the players) that it would be obvious something was up since Dan did eventually "pull her aside" into the gameroom despite her supposedly being "dead to me", and Jenn pulling Dan off the block should have aroused further suspicion that something was afoot 

Well, guess we'll see tonight if Shane, Ian and/or Joe were convinced/hoodwinked


----------



## Ment

It also allowed time for Dan to work his Mist.  Sleight of hand, Dani crying, everyone hovering around to check on her. Meanwhile Dan in HOH talking to Frank. Its the equivalent of a BB flashbang. If the others eventually figure it out after Brit is gone so what..


----------



## MonsterJoe

It makes sense that they'd be talking - he made it a point to distinguish that she was dead to him "in game" and that he was done with game talk. Pulling her aside and trying to mend the personal relationship is completely feasible.


----------



## bleen

Gotcha! That's why he's the Mastermind and I'm not


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Another part of it was that Dan wanted the two of them to not appear to be so close going forward.


----------



## nyny523

Dan wanted everyone to think Danielle was alone, making her no threat if she stayed.

Whereas Brittany has a few allies, making her more dangerous.

Plus it was a great distraction while he planned with Frank.


----------



## tiams

Ment said:


> It also allowed time for Dan to work his Mist.  Sleight of hand, Dani crying, everyone hovering around to check on her. Meanwhile Dan in HOH talking to Frank. Its the equivalent of a BB flashbang. If the others eventually figure it out after Brit is gone so what..


What does his Mist mean?


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

tiams said:


> What does his Mist mean?


That's what the HG's call Dan's power over people. It's his 'magic'. I think Brittany coined the term.


----------



## Enrique

Ian wins HOH.


----------



## Waldorf

Joe's punishment is hula-hooping for the next 24 hours whenever the horn goes off. Has to have the hoop with him at all times.

Since Ian won HOH, Dan's strategy seems to be shifting from Jenn and Frank and towards getting the 4 remaining quack packers back together. 

Shane made a deal during the competition with Ian to keep he and Danielle safe.


----------



## Donbadabon

In case anyone wants to know the time (Big Brother Time) and order:

6:55pm: Joe was out.
6:59pm: Jenn was out.
7:27pm: Danielle was out.
7:29pm: Dan was out.
8:48pm: Shane was out.

Which left Ian alone to win it.


----------



## Waldorf

quack pack reunion successful. Jenn and Frank to be noms with Frank intended target, Joe as replacement if veto is used. Dan lives another week.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Donbadabon said:


> 6:55pm: Joe was out.
> 6:59pm: Jenn was out.
> 7:27pm: Danielle was out.
> 7:29pm: Dan was out.
> 8:48pm: Shane was out.


I knew it was going to be endurance as soon as I saw that After Dark was starting an hour later than usual. I've seen the end of many endurance comps on BBAD...Why would they be concerned about this one? As it turned out, it was over before the show would have started anyway. Furthermore two HG's were down even before the end of the live eviction show. It was pretty clear it wasn't going to last long. What was the concern I wonder??


----------



## DancnDude

Waldorf said:


> quack pack reunion successful. Jenn and Frank to be noms with Frank intended target, Joe as replacement if veto is used. Dan lives another week.


I'll be interested to hear Dan's commentary on this one. Why not just try to backdoor Frank if he really did want him out? Seems like Dan is really pushing his luck here and risks just pissing off everybody in the entire house.


----------



## bryhamm

DancnDude said:


> I'll be interested to hear Dan's commentary on this one. Why not just try to backdoor Frank if he really did want him out? Seems like Dan is really pushing his luck here and risks just pissing off everybody in the entire house.


How is Dan pushing his luck? Ian is the one who is doing the nominations.


----------



## vertigo235

Sounds more like Dan is working his mist


----------



## nyny523

Regardless of where Dan sits on this, did anyone NOT think Ian would nominate Frank???

Kind of a no brainer...


----------



## Ment

vertigo235 said:


> Sounds more like Dan is working his mist


This. Frank will see this as just another betrayal by Ian and Dan will be clean...what a guy.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

nyny523 said:


> ....did anyone NOT think Ian would nominate Frank???


I did, but based on Ian's last HoH, I was certain Frank would be a replacement nominee in order to backdoor him


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Why wouldn't they back door him? Ian is HOH. They could nominate Jen and Joe and maybe Frank doesn't play for veto, and even if he does you know that if Jenn/joe win, they'll take themselves off and then that leave Dan/Dani/Shane to play too. If any of them play then they can backdoor Frank. What does nominating Frank do except guarantee he has a chance to play for veto.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

scouplils said:


> Компания Intelligent Solution
> 
> Контакты:
> 
> Сайт : int-solution com
> Мейл : intelligent [email protected] com
> Icq : 642566426


:up:


----------



## DeeDee

DavidTigerFan said:


> Why wouldn't they back door him? Ian is HOH. They could nominate Jen and Joe and maybe Frank doesn't play for veto, and even if he does you know that if Jenn/joe win, they'll take themselves off and then that leave Dan/Dani/Shane to play too. If any of them play then they can backdoor Frank. What does nominating Frank do except guarantee he has a chance to play for veto.


you were right about the quack packers! :up:


----------



## DancnDude

Ok so I think I get it now. Ian just wants to get out Frank badly and that was no secret. Dan is really just playing both sides now. So he basically comes out clean on either side. 

If Ian can get Frank up there without the veto, Dan votes him out because he 'has' to and says that he has to keep Jen because she saved him. And the QP then keeps him safer.


----------



## nmiller855

It appears that there was another Pandora's box & it had Jessie in it again. The live feeds say he took all the junk food including beers and replaced it with healthy food. I don't know if it was just the HOH supplies or the whole house. There was a Christmas tree & they got pool toys.


----------



## Tracy

Jessie again! That's kind of funny.


----------



## Donbadabon

I always enjoy it when Mr. Pectacular shows up.


----------



## DancnDude

I like that he's a punishment


----------



## nyny523

DavidTigerFan said:


> Why wouldn't they back door him? Ian is HOH. They could nominate Jen and Joe and maybe Frank doesn't play for veto, and even if he does you know that if Jenn/joe win, they'll take themselves off and then that leave Dan/Dani/Shane to play too. If any of them play then they can backdoor Frank. What does nominating Frank do except guarantee he has a chance to play for veto.


I think everyone plays in this veto regardless (unless my numbers are wrong).

If that is so, he might as well have nominated Frank since he plays either way...


----------



## tiams

I don't think it would have been smart to try and backdoor Frank this week. Here is why: if Frank is not on the block and wins veto, he takes Jenn or Joe off and then Ian has to nominate a Quackpack.

Better to put him on the block right away and save Jenn or Joe as replacements.


----------



## DeeDee

nyny523 said:


> I think everyone plays in this veto regardless (unless my numbers are wrong).
> 
> If that is so, he might as well have nominated Frank since he plays either way...


There are 7 people left in the house, with 6 people playing in the veto comp there is a very high probability that Frank will play either way.


----------



## vertigo235

Maybe Ian is actually a genius and his plan is actually to backdoor Dan.


----------



## Ment

vertigo235 said:


> Maybe Ian is actually a genius and his plan is actually to backdoor Dan.


Did the Wizards get to you too?


----------



## nmiller855

Apparently Jessie threw out the food he considered unhealthy including 2 jugs of tea that Joe had just made & the cream gravy that he made to go with the fried chicken & mashed potatoes. Ian seems to be mire upset about the beer over everything else. They said Jessie is about twice the size he was when he was a housemate.


----------



## vertigo235

Dan won veto


----------



## nmiller855

Dan used the veto to take Jenn off the block & Ian put Joe up. I think Frank is realizing he's going to the jury house next. Since it is another double eviction, I wonder who will follow him?


----------



## Einselen

If Frank is the target why did Dan use the veto at all?


----------



## Tracy

Odd. I'm so ready for Jenn to go. She is hard to look at and listen to.


----------



## bryhamm

Einselen said:


> If Frank is the target why did Dan use the veto at all?


Probably just a payback thing for her saving him.


----------



## nmiller855

I think it was payback & to try to get her to vote with them. 
Frank says he can't wait to see the look on Ian's face when the vote is 4-0 or 3-1 to keep him then he said he wants to see the look on Britney's face when Joe walks in & says he was up against Frank.
Personally, I can't wait to see Frank's face when Julie (not Jules) tells him he is the one evicted.


----------



## bleen

Plus we'll get to hear Joe tell us how he saved himself once again and he's the new King of avoiding elimination


----------



## Einselen

Forgot about payback. I guess that makes sense to win some extra points with Jen, but then once Frank is booted with a vote of whatever to zero it will be known where Dan is playing I think.


----------



## tiams

He should have left Jenn up there so she can't be a vote for Frank.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Dan has a final three deal with Jenn and Danielle, and final three deal with Shane and Danielle, and a final two deal with Ian (that Danielle doesn't know about).

Dan and Jenn have talked this week about getting rid of Frank if they get the chance, but they may keep him instead.

Dan and Jenn know that Joe will put them up if he wins HOH next week. Frank can't play for HOH next week. There is a possibility that Franks stays if Dan and Jenn push for it.


----------



## tiams

I said it weeks ago (it might have been in an episode thread) and I'll say it again, Frank will be in the final two. He is the producer's Chosen One.

From a month ago:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9222902#post9222902


----------



## markz

Tracy said:


> Odd. I'm so ready for Jenn to go. She is hard to look at and listen to.


I am so sick of her thinking she has made big moves. She is the most worthless person this season!


----------



## tiams

markz said:


> I am so sick of her thinking she has made big moves. She is the most worthless person this season!


of *any* season!


----------



## Enrique

tiams said:


> of *any* season!


I disagree. I think had Jenn been in any other season she would have been one of the most popular casts of the season, but with bigger personalities like Dan, Frank and Mike she gets less of a chance to show who Jenn is.


----------



## markz

Enrique said:


> I disagree. I think had Jenn been in any other season she would have been one of the most popular casts of the season, but with bigger personalities like Dan, Frank and Mike she gets less of a chance to show who Jenn is.


I think if she were in a season with all mannequins, I'd rather watch the mannequins outplay her.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Enrique said:


> I disagree. I think had Jenn been in any other season she would have been one of the most popular casts of the season...


Hahahaha. You must be talking about a different show! There is nothing likeable, interesting, compelling or attractive about Jenn. She is simply a casting mistake.


----------



## markz

rrrobinsonjr said:


> Hahahaha. You must be talking about a different show! There is nothing likeable, interesting, compelling or attractive about Jenn. She is simply a casting mistake.


But she has a nickname (Jen City), so she must be cool!


----------



## Waldorf

Frank's luck might have run out. As of now, it will be 3-1 to evict Frank. If Frank somehow gets both Dan and Jenn's vote, Ian has made up his mind to evict him.


----------



## JFriday

What would make her stand out in ANY season. She does nothing besides say she made a big play. Uh no you're just a pawn in this chess game!!


----------



## nmiller855

I think Dan might give Frank a vote in order to possibly gain a jury vote. If the vote is tied, Ian says he will enjoy the chance of throwing him out. Dan can tell Frank that he tried to sway the others as Frank is leaving. 
Joe is certainly proud of saving himself again even though that's not how it happened. Oh well, Thursday's show might be the best one of the season so far. I hope it works out that Jenn & Joe go on the block & don't really care who goes home except'
I would like a break from the volume of Joe's voice.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Why do they all yell at the screen in the diary room?


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

DavidTigerFan said:


> Why do they all yell at the screen in the diary room?


I think the wizards tell them they want excitement. So they tend to interpret that as 'be louder'.


----------



## Enrique

Oh, Frank you're being played hard. I can't believe he's buying what Dans selling.


----------



## nmiller855

The bigger his head & hair are, the harder he will fall tomorrow. I wonder if he will still believe Dan tried to keep him.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

nmiller855 said:


> The bigger his head & hair are, the harder he will fall tomorrow. I wonder if he will still believe Dan tried to keep him.


If Dan can set it up so he and Jenny vote for joe, dani and shane vote for frank, and then Ian votes frank out, I'll just go ahead and say Dan is the best ever.


----------



## bryhamm

DavidTigerFan said:


> If Dan can set it up so he and Jenny vote for joe, dani and shane vote for frank, and then Ian votes frank out, I'll just go ahead and say Dan is the best ever.


I seriously see this happening. But he will spin it so that it is done on purpose so that Ian has the power to boot Frank, ala revenge for getting Britney out.

But it will make Dan look good in Frank's eyes.


----------



## tiams

JFriday said:


> What would make her stand out in ANY season. She does nothing besides say she made a big play. Uh no you're just a pawn in this chess game!!


For some reason it makes me irrationally mad anytime she says things like "they better look out for me, i'm a player" or "I made a big move" or how she actually thought she might be the target against Frank. I want to shake her!



Waldorf said:


> Frank's luck might have run out. As of now, it will be 3-1 to evict Frank. If Frank somehow gets both Dan and Jenn's vote, Ian has made up his mind to evict him.


The producers will find a way to save their Golden Boy Frank AGAIN tonight.


----------



## SoBelle0

DavidTigerFan said:


> If Dan can set it up so he and Jenny vote for joe, dani and shane vote for frank, and then Ian votes frank out, I'll just go ahead and say Dan is the best ever.


Agreed!! Even Dan can't believe that Frank is buying all this. It's amazing, and crazy, and making for some great TV. :up:



tiams said:


> ...
> 
> The producers will find a way to save their Golden Boy Frank AGAIN tonight.


I kind of hope so.  I really wanted Frank to go to the end...


----------



## Tracy

Ian has to stop letting Dan get away with all these moves (taking Jen off the block) that make Dan look good. It is going to hurt Ian in the end when it is him and Dan in the final two.


----------



## Waldorf

Tracy said:


> Ian has to stop letting Dan get away with all these moves (taking Jen off the block) that make Dan look good. It is going to hurt Ian in the end when it is him and Dan in the final two.


That's the beauty, though... Ian isn't letting Dan get away with them - Dan is getting Ian to think it's Ian's idea to hide their alliance - to pretend he's mad at Dan, etc. From Ian's point of view, it isn't making Dan look good as much as it is deceiving Jenn and Joe that they aren't working together.

Dan could parlay that further by getting Ian to tell Dan to vote to keep Frank - to make it a tie - then Ian could pretend to be even madder at Dan to hide their alliance.

The power of suggestion is really Dan's strength. Instead of giving his ideas outright, he instead hints, suggests, alludes, or implies conclusions he wants the others to reach, but never outright says it. They then form the ideas, think it's THEIR idea, and since they formed it, hold it as their own, and will then defend it.

Talking to Ian after the veto, it's a foregone conclusion that Ian is thinking "Yes! My side won the veto and we will keep the nominations the same." Dan floats the idea, "well, lets look at the alternatives, at the pros and cons of taking Frank off, taking Jenn off, or keeping them the same." and gets Ian to offer more pros for what Dan really wants but doesn't outright defend. Good stuff.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Waldorf said:


> The power of suggestion is really Dan's strength. Instead if giving ideas outright, he instead hints, suggests, alludes, or implies conclusions he wants the others to reach, but never outright says it. They then form the ideas, think it's THEIR idea, and since they formed it, hold it as their own, they will then defend it.


"Inception" Dan. Somewhere there is a small top spinning in the BB house.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

My wife and I each make puppeteer motions whenever Dan talks to people in the house.


----------



## brianric

I would have put Danielle on the block instead of Joe to replace Jen. This would force Dan and Shane to vote Frank off, and possibly Joe, as Joe will vote for whomever Dan told him to vote for.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

But then Ian would have broken his word to Shane


----------



## brianric

DavidTigerFan said:


> But then Ian would have broken his word to Shane


Forgot about that.


----------



## Enrique

Frank...Don't go away mad, just go away.


----------



## nmiller855

I missed when the next HOH competition will be.


----------



## Langree

nmiller855 said:


> I missed when the next HOH competition will be.


Sunday


----------



## Waldorf

nmiller855 said:


> I missed when the next HOH competition will be.


Just finished... sounds like it was a "roll your ball to the day X happened" which ultimately led to Ian and Shane in a tie-breaker... then Ian pulls out another win. Nominees at this point should be interesting. Veto is key.

Dan seems to be subtly pushing for Shane and Jenn with Jenn as target, so using the power of suggestion: Dan asks Ian how it would look if it were Dan/Jenn on the block and gets Ian to say it would be better if it were Shane and Jenn. Genius, I tell ya.


----------



## bryhamm

Waldorf said:


> Just finished... sounds like it was a "roll your ball to the day X happened" which ultimately led to Ian and Shane in a tie-breaker... then Ian pulls out another win. Nominees at this point should be interesting. Veto is key.
> 
> Dan seems to be subtly pushing for Shane and Jenn with Jenn as target, so using the power of suggestion: Dan asks Ian how it would look if it were Dan/Jenn on the block and gets Ian to say it would be better if it were Shane and Jenn. Genius, I tell ya.


He has GOT to win if he gets to the final 2.


----------



## Shaunnick

From Joker's


----------



## Stylin

Jenn & Shane nom'd - missed how/why decision was made.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

who is hoh?


----------



## vertigo235

Ian


----------



## nyny523

Stylin said:


> Jenn & Shane nom'd - missed how/why decision was made.


Ian wants to get rid of Jenn and have the final 4 be the quack packers.

He wants whoever wins veto to keep the noms the same.

Shane is a pawn.


----------



## nmiller855

Ian opened a Pandora's box that had a picture of Rachel that looked like she was in his living room & the house guests got to see a video from home. They were all from females. Dani's was from her friend & Shane's was from his sister & Dan's was from his wife. I don't know who Jenn's was from.


----------



## Snappa77

nmiller855 said:


> Ian opened a Pandora's box that had a picture of Rachel that looked like she was in his living room & the house guests got to see a video from home. They were all from females. Dani's was from her friend & Shane's was from his sister & Dan's was from his wife. *I don't know who Jenn's was from.*


Her 'partner' I believe.

Shane won veto BTW.


----------



## Jolt

Apparently Brenchel got married.


----------



## Snappa77

Quack Pack playing some twisted version of a Coke/Pepsi challenge game. Making various mixes of drinks and guessing the ingredients. Kinda boring. Little game talk here and there nothing major.

Jenn being SUPER EMO out in backyard. Sulking pretty heavy. 

When is elimination? That girl needs to go. Literally laying down and dying game wise.


----------



## bareyb

Jolt said:


> Apparently Brenchel got married.


No way. I guess it's true love afterall.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Snappa77 said:


> When is elimination? That girl needs to go. Literally laying down and dying game wise.


Elimination is Tuesday.

Feeds will go dark. BBAD will probably not be a true "live" show that night (RIPOFF!). The reveal will happen on Wed primetime show. Another live eviction Thursday...down to final 3. Endurance round 1 of 3 part final HoH will start at the end of Thursday's show. BBAD starts an hour later (MF'ERS!) so you have to have the feeds to see any of that play out live.


----------



## nyny523

Snappa77 said:


> Her 'partner' I believe.
> 
> Shane won veto BTW.


No, Jenn's video was from her mother, who is a cancer survivor.


----------



## nyny523

rrrobinsonjr said:


> Elimination is Tuesday.
> 
> Feeds will go dark. BBAD will probably not be a true "live" show that night (RIPOFF!). The reveal will happen on Wed primetime show. Another live eviction Thursday...down to final 3. Endurance round 1 of 3 part final HoH will start at the end of Thursday's show. BBAD starts an hour later (MF'ERS!) so you have to have the feeds to see any of that play out live.


I wonder what the live feeders will get to see between the elimination and Wednesdays show? If they show the feeds, everyone will know who was eliminated...


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

nyny523 said:


> I wonder what the live feeders will get to see between the elimination and Wednesdays show? If they show the feeds, everyone will know who was eliminated...


My understanding is that the feeds will be blocked (showing trivia?) until after Wednesdays regular episode.


----------



## Shaunnick

Stylin said:


> Jenn & Shane nom'd - *missed how/why decision was made*.


He got misted. That's how/why.



Waldorf said:


> Dan seems to be subtly pushing for Shane and Jenn with Jenn as target, so using the power of suggestion: Dan asks Ian how it would look if it were Dan/Jenn on the block and gets Ian to say it would be better if it were Shane and Jenn. Genius, I tell ya.


----------



## tiams

I hope Danielle wins the POV because that will make things VERY interesting. Shane will expect her to save him which will mean Dan will be the replacement. I would love to see her have to choose between the 2. 

If Shane is smart, he will go to Ian and tell him that Dan wanted him out. He should have done that before he the nominations! 

Does Jenn know Dan wanted Ian out? If she does, she also should tell Ian.

If Ian hears from Jenn and Shane that Dan wanted him out, Shane and Jenn could save themselves by making Dan Ian's target.


----------



## Blurayfan

tiams said:


> I hope Danielle wins the POV because that will make things VERY interesting. Shane will expect her to save him which will mean Dan will be the replacement. I would love to see her have to choose between the 2.
> 
> If Shane is smart, he will go to Ian and tell him that Dan wanted him out. He should have done that before he the nominations!
> 
> Does Jenn know Dan wanted Ian out? If she does, she also should tell Ian.
> 
> If Ian hears from Jenn and Shane that Dan wanted him out, Shane and Jenn could save themselves by making Dan Ian's target.


Shane won POV.


----------



## Tracy

Shane and Danielle won something and they got to leave the house and go see some sort of Olympics Champions show and meet the U.S. Gymnastics team.


----------



## Shaunnick

Oh good lord. I feel bad for Shane. I wonder how many times Danielle attempted to rape him while they were alone.


----------



## Blurayfan

Shaunnick said:


> Oh good lord. I feel bad for Shane. I wonder how many times Danielle attempted to rape him while they were alone.


When Shane and Danielle returned Shane had a conversation where he stated that he preferred Dani to come and hoped the others understand and accept his reasons. Based on that I concluded Shane was the winner of the reward and he got to pick who would go with him.


----------



## EscapeGoat

Blurayfan said:


> Shane won POV.


I wonder if Ian will have the guts to put Dan up in his place. He could blame it on it being Dan's turn to be the pawn, since Danielle was a pawn last week.

If they get rid of Dan now, and they'd be stupid not to do that, the rest of the game might be interesting. We could end up with a completely worthless final 2 (any combination that doesn't include Ian), but I'd rather have that than see another veteran win another reality show.


----------



## Waldorf

Joker's isn't updated yet, but Shane used veto on himself, Ian put up Danielle much to the dismay of Jenn. Ian tells Jenn he just didn't want the couple to have all the voting power. Also lots of pictures of the Brenchel wedding around for those interested... many Big Brother and Survivor alum in attendance.


----------



## vertigo235

Waldorf said:


> Shane uses veto on himself, Ian puts up Danielle much to the dismay of Jenn. Ian tells Jenn he just didn't want the couple to have all the voting power.


Nice


----------



## Shaunnick

Waldorf said:


> Joker's isn't updated yet, but Shane used veto on himself, Ian put up Danielle much to the dismay of Jenn. *Ian tells Jenn he just didn't want the couple to have all the voting power.*


Ian? Or Dan talking in Ian's voice!


----------



## Waldorf

Shaunnick said:


> Ian? Or Dan talking in Ian's voice!


Yes.


----------



## Tracy

So Dan and Shane are the voters. Neither of them will get rid of Danielle.


----------



## SoBelle0

That makes sense - from a sales perspective. It's the easiest thing to explain to Jenn, even though he'd promised that he had her back, right?

Does Ian really feel that Dan's going to protect him? I guess with Shane still in, Ian has to hope that Dan will get him out next and keep Ian to go to the final three with Dan and Dani. It is going to be super impressive if Dan gets to the Finals WITH one of his original team players. Crazy!

I still want Ian to win it all - and can't help but worry that he should have taken this chance to get Dan out. Although, truly that onus is on Jenn and Shane for not going and telling Ian what all Dan's been up to... why didn't they do that? Jenn could have gotten in his ear and made that big play she talks about.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

SoBelle0 said:


> ... why didn't they do that? Jenn could have gotten in his ear and made that big play she talks about.


First of all Jenn is an idiot. So there's that.

Secondly, if Dan were standing over the murdered body of Ian with a bloody knife in his hand and "Dan killed me" scrawled in blood next to Ian's lifeless hand....He would somehow talk his way out of it.


----------



## vertigo235

Ian has sealed his fate, he's going home next, and it will be Dan, Dani and Shane


----------



## EscapeGoat

vertigo235 said:


> Ian has sealed his fate, he's going home next, and it will be Dan, Dani and Shane


Dan should convince Ian to get rid of Dani now. Break up the Shane/Dani team and leave useless Jenn around for the final challenges. If Dan doesn't win the next HOH or Veto, he could easily end up going home in fourth place. It only takes one vote at that point, and I don't think he can trust anyone in the house to keep him around if he ends up on the block.


----------



## vertigo235

EscapeGoat said:


> Dan should convince Ian to get rid of Dani now. Break up the Shane/Dani team and leave useless Jenn around for the final challenges. If Dan doesn't win the next HOH or Veto, he could easily end up going home in fourth place. It only takes one vote at that point, and I don't think he can trust anyone in the house to keep him around if he ends up on the block.


I don't know, I think that if he got rid of Dani now he would get no votes in the end. It's a fine line.

However if he was at the end with Dani, I think everyone would vote him to win because he obviously brought her along the whole way.


----------



## bareyb

vertigo235 said:


> Ian has sealed his fate, he's going home next, and it will be Dan, Dani and Shane


Unless Ian is planning to Back door Dan... I can't imagine even THOSE fools letting Dan live if they have a chance to back door him. 

I'm getting tired of Dan getting away with so much murder. I'm kind of hoping they take him out. Having said, that Props to Dan for having an extremely hot wife. What is it with Dan? He seems to be able to talk women into anything. It's like he's got some magical power over them...


----------



## tiams

Dani is a lock to go to the final two. Shane won't vote her out, Jenn won't vote her out, and Jenn is the only one Dan would take to the final two over Dani, and it looks like Jenn will be gone wednesday.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

tiams said:


> Dani is a lock to go to the final two. Shane won't vote her out, Jenn won't vote her out, and Jenn is the only one Dan would take to the final two over Dani, and it looks like Jenn will be gone wednesday.


And there you have it. Nice synopsis.


----------



## Shaunnick

The word from leaked photos is:

Voted out: Jenn
HOH: Danielle


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Shaunnick said:


> The word from leaked photos is:
> 
> Voted out: Jenn
> HOH: Danielle


Ian will likely go tomorrow unless he wins PoV. If he does, I think Danielle will have a nervous breakdown!


----------



## Tracy

I don't think Danielle or Shane can win against Dan or Ian. Their best bet is to go into final 2 together.


----------



## Snappa77

Shane is so undeserving outta the 4 ppl left. 

I really hope he is not in the finals. 

Ian vs Dan is ideal.


----------



## EscapeGoat

rrrobinsonjr said:


> Ian will likely go tomorrow unless he wins PoV. If he does, I think Danielle will have a nervous breakdown!


If Shane wins POV, will he take out Ian or Dan?


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

EscapeGoat said:


> If Shane wins POV, will he take out Ian or Dan?


Shane is Dan's biggest impediment because he is most immune to the mist ....relatively speaking. And the fact that that your question is an unknown makes him dangerous. Also if Shane is in the final 3 and in final position to choose between Dan and Danielle, Dan is out.


----------



## verdugan

EscapeGoat said:


> If Shane wins POV, will he take out Ian or Dan?


I'm going with neither since it'd mean he'd have to go up himself, right?


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

verdugan said:


> I'm going with neither since it'd mean he'd have to go up himself, right?


He means that he'll have the sole vote to evict...not that he'll take someone off the block.


----------



## EscapeGoat

rrrobinsonjr said:


> He means that he'll have the sole vote to evict...not that he'll take someone off the block.


That is what I meant. The POV winner, if it's not Dani, decides who goes home. If Dani wins the POV, she gets to decide who casts the single eviction vote. I'd expect her to throw the POV comp, though, because she won't want to decide between Shane and Dan.

The only thing more stupid than taking Ian to the end would be taking Dan to the end. Ian would be a little stressball in the final questioning, and would be easier to beat than Dan.


----------



## verdugan

EscapeGoat said:


> That is what I meant.


Ahh ok, we're on the same page then.


----------



## Snappa77

HOH: DANI

NOMS: DAN and IAN

VETO: DANI


----------



## bareyb

If they wanted to win, they should've back-doored Dan when they had the chance. Way too risky to keep him around. He would certainly do the same to them... Ian had a chance to make an Epic move and passed. He may live to regret that. I agree with Janelle's Tweet. None of them can beat Dan in the final two.


----------



## Enrique

I love how BB is super zooming into Danielles pimple.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Enrique said:


> I love how BB is super zooming into Danielles pimple.


If you watch the feeds, or even if your just a Showtimer, Danielle comes across poorly. She extremely narcissistic and the vocal fry thing she does when she speaks is EXTREMELY irritating. She gets a great edit though on primetime. My Dad, who only watches the main show thinks Danielle is great. But when I read all the blogs and online updates, they seem to be as annoyed as I am with her. Why the disparity between portrayals? BB needs to do a whole packaged segment about how she seems to turn every conversation to herself somehow.

Don't save the zit-zoom cam for live feeds only!:down:


----------



## bryhamm

The talk is that Dani will remove Dan so he can vote out Shane.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

bryhamm said:


> The talk is that Dani will remove Dan so he can vote out Shane.


Dani's real plan is to get rid of Shane, not Ian?

If that's true, then he should have been under the covers last night licking away to put some doubt in her mind. She's so totally into him, it's stupid for him to not give her the sausage and tell her what she wants to hear...regardless of any promises he made to his sister or mother.

Half a mil, Dude! Whatev! It's a HUGE risk to go on the block at this stage.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Wow. Apparently it's true. Danielle is totally going to blindside Shane with Dan doing the actual dirty work. Shane is dim, but he's definitely going to realize that she knew what was going down....


----------



## Snappa77

I haven't been watching the feeds today but the way Jokers is reporting it... it seems that the plan is for Dan to take out Ian. Shane and Dani are in on it BUT... Dan got plans of his own to take out Shane.

Dan is so focused on trying to get to final 2 I think he lost sight of winning the jury vote... UNLESS he is sitting next to Danielle I'm not sure he can win if he is stabbing pll in the back left and right.



> _Updates before 5:00 PM BBT...
> 4:33 PM BBT	At 2:30 Dan whispered to himself, while packing: Who is going to see this coming? Not Ian, not Danielle & definitely not Shane. NT_


----------



## nyny523

rrrobinsonjr said:


> Wow. Apparently it's true. Danielle is totally going to blindside Shane with Dan doing the actual dirty work. Shane is dim, but he's definitely going to realize that she knew what was going down....


I don't think Dani has any idea what Dan is planning...

Tonight should be good!!!


----------



## Jolt

Tonight is going to be legen -wait for it- dary!!!!


----------



## markz

Wow!


----------



## mdougie

markz said:


> Wow!


I second that wow.


----------



## nyny523

I third it!!!

And Julie looked great tonight - best outfit of the summer! :up:


----------



## jcondon

Man what a dumb move. She trusted Dan to vote out Ian over Shane. But she didn't trust Shane to vote out Ian over Dan?

I think this my 5th season and this was one of the best episodes / twists.


----------



## nyny523

jcondon said:


> Man what a dumb move. She trusted Dan to vote out Ian over Dan. But she didn't trust Shane to vote out Ian over Dan?
> 
> I think this my 5th season and this was one of the best episodes / twists.


She just lost half a million dollars and a potential boyfriend in one fell swoop.

She is certainly not a smart as she thinks she is!!!


----------



## jcondon

nyny523 said:


> She just lost half a million dollars and a potential boyfriend in one fell swoop.
> 
> She is certainly not a smart as she thinks she is!!!


He said he forgives her. Not so sure he is interested in her like that though.


----------



## nyny523

jcondon said:


> He said he forgives her. Not so sure he is interested in her like that though.


If he was, he's not anymore!!!


----------



## Jolt

Am I the only one that thinks Shane is gay?(not that that matters) 
It would explain a lot of his actions. Plus he slipped and said he messed around with his boss and said a guy and then just joking. I think he is playing her hard!


----------



## vertigo235

Jolt said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Dan is gay?(not that that matters)
> It would explain a lot of his actions. Plus he slipped and said he messed around with his boss and said a guy and then just joking. I think he is playing her hard!


You mean Shane?


----------



## Jolt

Ugh Yeah Shane sorry


----------



## nyny523

I do not think Shane is gay.

I think Shane is dumb as a rock.


----------



## vertigo235

I honestly thought about that too a few times this season. 

Not there is anything wrong with that, but it makes the showmance that much more interesting.


----------



## MauriAnne

Why in the world did Danielle use the power of veto? Why didn't she just keep them the nominations the way they were?


----------



## vertigo235

MauriAnne said:


> Why in the world did Danielle use the power of veto? Why didn't she just keep them the nominations the way they were?


It was a selfish way to show Dan that she wasn't affected by Shane. Maybe she was afraid Dan wouldn't take her to the end or something.

Stupid but that's all I could think of.


----------



## MauriAnne

The look on Danielle's face was priceless......


----------



## Enrique

Danielle is trying to make a finale two deal with Dan.. Is the woman that dumb to think she can trust anything he has to say? She even asked if he swears on his wife! Really?!?! 


Edit: Dan wins part 1 of the HOH Comp.


----------



## nmiller855

Ugh! My daughter's Dish DVR didn't record it because it thought it was a duplicate of yesterday's show.


----------



## Enrique

nmiller855 said:


> Ugh! My daughter's Dish DVR didn't record it because it thought it was a duplicate of yesterday's show.


My WMC did the same thing. I just caught it in time.


----------



## bareyb

Anyone think Dan may NOT have a shot at winning? The way the crowd reacted when Shan said "Dan is a dirty player" kind of makes me wonder if Dan may have crossed the "Russell" line here and pushed them too far... Frank sure isn't sounding too forgiving over there either...

Then again, he seems to have some Svengali type of power over people, so yeah, they'll more likely just Waltz with him directly to the prize money and then hand it over to him...


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

nmiller855 said:


> Ugh! My daughter's Dish DVR didn't record it because it thought it was a duplicate of yesterday's show.





Enrique said:


> My WMC did the same thing. I just caught it in time.


Obviously you've heard of something called TIVO!!!!!


----------



## nyny523

If Evil Dick can win this game, Dan should have no problem.

The guy is a master. Even if they don't like what he did, they have to respect his game.


----------



## markz

nyny523 said:


> If Evil Dick can win this game, Dan should have no problem.
> 
> The guy is a master. Even if they don't like what he did, they have to respect his game.


Dan didn't do anything to them. They did it all to themselves! Danielle even asked how many times he was going to lie to her. How many times is she going to believe him is the better question!


----------



## DavidTigerFan

So who should dan bring? Danielle or Ian? With Dan saying his point was to bring her to final 2 and that she'd have so many votes, I'm not sure. Ian would respect Dan's game, Brittany too. Shane would go danielle, Frank sounds like he'd go anyone but Dan. The other chick will only do what Frank says. Jenn and Joe I think are the wildcards.


----------



## markz

DavidTigerFan said:


> So who should dan bring? Danielle or Ian? With Dan saying his point was to bring her to final 2 and that she'd have so many votes, I'm not sure. Ian would respect Dan's game, Brittany too. Shane would go danielle, Frank sounds like he'd go anyone but Dan. The other chick will only do what Frank says. Jenn and Joe I think are the wildcards.


I think if Ian goes to the final 2, he wins. Dan's only chance is against Danielle. He can tell the jury that he manipulated Danielle the whole time and she is only there because of him.


----------



## cherry ghost

markz said:


> He can tell the jury that he manipulated Danielle the whole time and she is only there because of him.


And her reaction to that will be great after he's been telling her that all of these lies have been to make sure she gets to the final two and wins.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

If Dan has the final say, Ian HAS to go....AND will accept his fate better than Danielle would. Ian would definitely cast his ballot for Dan and that one vote might be the difference between first and second place. Shane is really bitter. He might convince Danielle to vote for Ian in a final two scenario...Not a stretch ESPECIALLY if Danielle thinks Dan had a hand in her eviction. If he outright chooses Ian over her, then the odds increase.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

nyny523 said:


> I do not think Shane is gay.
> 
> I think Shane is dumb as a rock.


Lol


----------



## Frylock

nyny523 said:


> If Evil Dick can win this game, Dan should have no problem.
> 
> The guy is a master. Even if they don't like what he did, they have to respect his game.


Especially since he started off playing his old game, and then totally turned around and played a whole new game. If he wins, he is the best BB player EVER. No competition.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Frylock said:


> Especially since he started off playing his old game, and then totally turned around and played a whole new game. If he wins, he is the best BB player EVER. No competition.


Even if he comes in second you can still make the argument.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

ALSO....Evel Dick has the "most entertaining winner" title hands-down until now. Dan could even be considered in that company after this season.


----------



## tiams

cherry ghost said:


> And her reaction to that will be great after he's been telling her that all of these lies have been to make sure she gets to the final two and wins.


She is pitifully stupid if she believes Dan when he says he evicted Shane so that she can win the whole thing.


----------



## Jstkiddn

tiams said:


> She is pitifully stupid if she believes Dan when he says he evicted Shane so that she can win the whole thing.


FYP


----------



## bareyb

Frylock said:


> Especially since he started off playing his old game, and then totally turned around and played a whole new game. If he wins, he is the best BB player EVER. No competition.


I'd have to agree. He really played his cards right in both of his games. Holding onto that information about the Ian/Frank betrayal was the pivotal move of the game. He is the master, but I also think he's gotten the luck of the draw too. This is one of the stupidest groups they've ever had in the house.


----------



## markz

bareyb said:


> This is one of the stupidest groups they've ever had in the house.


Even with previous players/winners. With Dan's help misting a couple of key players, the 4 coaches could have gone far!


----------



## martinp13

markz said:


> Even with previous players/winners. With Dan's help misting a couple of key players, the 4 coaches could have gone far!


I was a little surprised the coaches didn't do The Brigade all over again. You have the four main alliance members (the coaches) and they each have their ally to help keep them safe (Shane, Frank, Danielle, maybe Wil). I think it would have worked just like it did before.


----------



## nmiller855

rrrobinsonjr, I have several TiVos but I am staying at my daughter's for a few days. Her husband had Dish before they married & that is what he is used to. 
I watched the episode on Youtube today.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

nmiller855 said:


> rrrobinsonjr, I have several TiVos but I am staying at my daughter's for a few days. Her husband had Dish before they married & that is what he is used to.
> I watched the episode on Youtube today.


Tell your son-in-law that he doesn't know what he's missing....PUN INTENDED.


----------



## nmiller855

I've tried to convert him for years. The closest he came was when he was researching Uverse & I told him how horrible our experience was. It didn't matter anyway because Uverse isn't offered in his little town.
I haven't been home to see if my TiVos recorded it or not.


----------



## BrandonRe

Dan and Danielle's relationship reminds me very much of a domestic abuse situation. There's no physical abuse, but he has been emotionally abusive to her all summer, then he explains and apologizes away and she forgives him only to be duped again. Lather, rinse, repeat. 

It's kind of sad, really, that she allows it to continue.


----------



## jcondon

BrandonRe said:


> Dan and Danielle's relationship reminds me very much of a domestic abuse situation. There's no physical abuse, but he has been emotionally abusive to her all summer, then he explains and apologizes away and she forgives him only to be duped again. Lather, rinse, repeat.
> 
> It's kind of sad, really, that she allows it to continue.


My wife was saying this early tonight too.


----------



## Snappa77

Can someone explain to me why Ian is hating on Dan so much right now for the Shane evict? 

Would he have preferred it if Dan evicted him??? From the recaps him and Danielle are s#!tting on Dan alot. I get why Dani is upset... her showmance got booted. BUT I don't get why Ian is so mad. At first I thought he was just playing it up in front of Danielle to create a 'Us' vs 'Him' atmosphere but quite a few times when he was by himself he has commented/griped/b!tc#ed about the Shane evict. 

DubyaTeaEff?


----------



## nmiller855

I'm not sure if Ian is truly that upset with Dan or he wants Danielle to think that there is no way he would take Dan to the final 2 if he's the one that gets to pick.


----------



## vertigo235

nmiller855 said:


> I'm not sure if Ian is truly that upset with Dan or he wants Danielle to think that there is no way he would take Dan to the final 2 if he's the one that gets to pick.


I think that is it.


----------



## Snappa77

nmiller855 said:


> I'm not sure if Ian is truly that upset with Dan or he wants Danielle to think that there is no way he would take Dan to the final 2 if he's the one that gets to pick.


That is what I was thinking but he is sometimes by himself in a room muttering about it.

I know the kid is ...um... quirky but is he really going the 'say it till you believe it' route?


----------



## EscapeGoat

According to Jokers, Ian won part 2 of the final. After the comp, Dan and Ian had a conversation in which both said they think they'd lose in a final two against Dani. I don't know if either is telling the truth, or if they're just trying to make a case to be taken to the final two if the other one wins.

Dan, speaking to the live feeders, said he's thinking about throwing the final because if he won he'd feel guilty if he didn't take Dani to the final two.


----------



## Tracy

EscapeGoat said:


> Dan, speaking to the live feeders, said he's thinking about throwing the final because if he won he'd feel guilty if he didn't take Dani to the final two.


That would be the most interesting end to all of this. Dan throws the HOH and Ian finally puts two and two together and evicts Dan. Ian wins.


----------



## nyny523

OK, let's analyze the possibilities based on final 2 pairings:

Dan/Danielle Final 2 - 

Brittany votes Dan
Joe votes Danielle
Ashley votes Danielle (based on Frank's influence)
Frank votes Danielle
Jen votes Danielle
Shane votes Danielle
Ian votes Dan
Danielle wins

Dan/Ian Final 2 - 
Brittany votes Ian
Joe votes Ian
Ashley votes Ian
Frank votes Ian
Jen votes Dan
Shane votes Ian
Danielle votes Dan
Ian wins

Ian/Danielle Final 2 - 
Brittany votes Ian
Joe votes Ian
Ashley votes Danielle 
Frank votes Danielle
Jen votes Danielle
Shane votes Danielle
Dan votes Danielle
Danielle wins

Conclusions:
Anyone who takes Danielle with them loses
Dan can't win (even though he should)


----------



## bryhamm

nyny523 said:


> Dan/Ian Final 2 -
> *Brittany votes Ian*
> Joe votes Ian
> Ashley votes Ian
> Frank votes Ian
> Jen votes Dan
> *Shane votes Ian*
> Danielle votes Dan
> Ian wins


Not sure about the bolded votes here. It really depends on how well Dan sells it with his speech. But I can see him getting Brittany's and Shane's votes.


----------



## nyny523

bryhamm said:


> Not sure about the bolded votes here. It really depends on how well Dan sells it with his speech. But I can see him getting Brittany's and Shane's votes.


I dunno - Britt was much closer to Ian.

And there is NO WAY IN HELL Dan is getting Shane's vote.


----------



## Jstkiddn

nyny523 said:


> And there is NO WAY IN HELL Dan is getting Shane's vote.


I agree! Maybe when hell freezes over.

I still wonder about Frank. Is there any chance that he's had enough time in the jury house to calm down and think? And maybe...just maybe...being that he is a BB superfan, he will be able to give props to Dan as a master player and give him his vote?

But then again, each time a new jury member shows up at the jury house I bet they proceed to massacre dan's name because every single one of them are sitting there due to Dan. They may stir up all the animosity in Frank all over again.

Regardless, I don't think Dan has a shot in hell over Ian. No way, no how. MAYBE Danielle, although that doesn't seem likely either.

I'm afraid he has too much blood on his hands at this point.


----------



## pmyers

I've given up trying to predict jury member's votes.


----------



## Tracy

In the Dan/Danielle scenario, I think Ashley, Joe and Frank vote Dan out of respect for good game play. Plus, I think the guy is likable. It really depends on what kind of a frenzy the jury house works itself into over Dan's blindsides.

I would really hate to see Danielle win. Yes, she has survived, but that's about all you can say about her.


----------



## nyny523

Tracy said:


> In the Dan/Danielle scenario, I think Ashley, Joe and Frank vote Dan out of respect for good game play. Plus, I think the guy is likable. It really depends on what kind of a frenzy the jury house works itself into over Dan's blindsides.
> 
> I would really hate to see Danielle win. Yes, she has survived, but that's about all you can say about her.


I don't think Dan will EVER get Frank's vote. And as Frank votes, so does Ashley.

And Joe has more of a relationship with Ian and Danielle than with Dan - he also holds a grudge against Dan.

I agree that if they take their personal baggage out of the equation and vote based purely on game, Dan should win. But it ain't gonna happen...


----------



## pmyers

I think Dan's only chance is vs Dani and even then, he better have the mist going like Niagra Falls!


----------



## Enrique

Wow Dani is tearing Ian a new one.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Enrique said:


> Wow Dani is tearing Ian a new one.


About?!? We don't all have the feeds.


----------



## Enrique

DavidTigerFan said:


> About?!? We don't all have the feeds.


That Ian plans to take Dan to the finale two and not her "Dani "You have no intention of taking me". "Tell me im lying". Ian "Im not gonna tell you u are lying" Danielle says if Ian evicts her, she is voting Dan. But if Dan evicts her, she is voting based on speeches.


----------



## Enrique

Poor kid. Ian asked if they can hang out like in the quack pack days and she said no because she feels like she was backstabbed by Ian and she rather be alone then with the two(Ian and Dan) of them.


----------



## MauriAnne

<scratching head> Dani was backstabbled by Ian?


----------



## DavidTigerFan

If Ian wins and takes Dan


----------



## Enrique

MauriAnne said:


> <scratching head> Dani was backstabbled by Ian?


By getting her hopes up that he was going to pick her for the finale two when he never planned on taking her, When Dan and him had a finale two all along.


----------



## MauriAnne

Enrique said:


> By getting her hopes up that he was going to pick her for the finale two when he never planned on taking taking her, When Dan and him had a finale two all along.


Got it.. thanks. I was thinking it was something that had happened already & couldn't figure it out.

The CBS broadcast was a total snooze tonight. Literally nothing happened.


----------



## Jolt

Watching Showtime tonight i have now lost all respect for Dani. She is no better than Frank as far as bullying.


----------



## Enrique

Dani is bragging to Dan that she made Ian cry(She didn't, but he was "sad") when she was ripping into him. My god she has changed from what you see on TV, she is ruthless.


----------



## Jolt

Its a last ditch effort to stay in the game. I would evict her just to get rid of her.


----------



## Enrique

Jolt said:


> Its a last ditch effort to stay in the game. I would evict her just to get rid of her.


True, but who is she trying to get to keep her? if both then why would she try to get on Ians bad side? Even Ian said he doesn't respond to threats. It seems like she is just trying to say her peace no matter who gets hurt by it before she gets evicted.


----------



## Jolt

To say that she doesnt know if they will be friends after..... I would say tough cookies.


----------



## Stylin

MauriAnne said:


> Got it.. thanks. I was thinking it was something that had happened already & couldn't figure it out.
> 
> The CBS broadcast was a total snooze tonight. Literally nothing happened.


Yeah, she says it was 'expected' that Dan would backstab, but not Ian. He has always played an honest game so it makes his move dirtier than Dan's, and therefore she would vote for Dan along with most of jury. Told Ian he has no chance against Dan, but at least with her he has a chance. She's be happy with 50k. etc


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

You all are missing a big part of what Danielle is doing with her 'anger' at Ian.

She is _acting_ angry with Ian at Dan's urging. They are trying to get Ian to throw the final comp to Dan. This relies on him believing Danielle's sentiment that she'll poison the jury (or can) if he is the one to boot her, AND Ian falls for Dan's continuous "I trust you. Do you trust me?" B.S

I think Ian is OK with 50K though and does feel like he's being bullied. So I don't know that Dan's strategy will work. If Dan wants to go to the final two with Dani, he has to win the final comp....BUT I think he is actually going to be the one to throw it.


----------



## MonsterJoe

The last evictee pretty much leaves the house and goes to vote, IIRC. No time to poison the jury, right?

Last night's broadcast was lame. bleh


----------



## nyny523

rrrobinsonjr said:


> You all are missing a big part of what Danielle is doing with her 'anger' at Ian.
> 
> She is _acting_ angry with Ian at Dan's urging. They are trying to get Ian to throw the final comp to Dan. This relies on him believing Danielle's sentiment that she'll poison the jury (or can) if he is the one to boot her, AND Ian falls for Dan's continuous "I trust you. Do you trust me?" B.S
> 
> I think Ian is OK with 50K though and does feel like he's being bullied. So I don't know that Dan's strategy will work. If Dan wants to go to the final two with Dani, he has to win the final comp....BUT I think he is actually going to be the one to throw it.


I think you are wrong.

Dan does not want to win the final HOH. He wants Ian to win, but he wants to guarantee that Ian will take him. Getting Dani to fight with Ian will seal her fate. Dan doesn't want to be the one to make the pick because he will lose Dani's vote if he doesn't take her. There is NO WAY Dan can beat Dani in the final 2. Against Ian, he MAY have a slim chance. This way Dan gets what he wants without getting his hands dirty with Dani (and looking worse to the rest of the jury for not taking the person who helped him get there)

This is all about getting Dan to the final 2 sitting next to the person he thinks he has the better chance to beat...


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

nyny523 said:


> I think you are wrong.
> 
> Dan does not want to win the final HOH. He wants Ian to win, but he wants to guarantee that Ian will take him. Getting Dani to fight with Ian will seal her fate. Dan doesn't want to be the one to make the pick because he will lose Dani's vote if he doesn't take her. There is NO WAY Dan can beat Dani in the final 2. Against Ian, he MAY have a slim chance. This way Dan gets what he wants without getting his hands dirty with Dani (and looking worse to the rest of the jury for not taking the person who helped him get there)
> 
> This is all about getting Dan to the final 2 sitting next to the person he thinks he has the better chance to beat...


You are likely correct that Dan doesn't believe the plan will work (he clearly plans to throw the final comp)...My point really was that it was _his_ idea for her to threaten Ian and why she _thinks_ she is doing it.


----------



## Jstkiddn

MonsterJoe said:


> The last evictee pretty much leaves the house and goes to vote, IIRC. No time to poison the jury, right?


As I understand, this is correct. The jury already has done it's deliberations by the time the last person arrives. Ian and Dan probably realize this, but I'm betting Dani does not.



MonsterJoe said:


> Last night's broadcast was lame. bleh


Ditto!


----------



## dimented

nyny523 said:


> I think you are wrong.
> 
> Dan does not want to win the final HOH. He wants Ian to win, but he wants to guarantee that Ian will take him. Getting Dani to fight with Ian will seal her fate. Dan doesn't want to be the one to make the pick because he will lose Dani's vote if he doesn't take her. There is NO WAY Dan can beat Dani in the final 2. Against Ian, he MAY have a slim chance. This way Dan gets what he wants without getting his hands dirty with Dani (and looking worse to the rest of the jury for not taking the person who helped him get there)
> 
> This is all about getting Dan to the final 2 sitting next to the person he thinks he has the better chance to beat...


I disagree. I think Dan against Ian results in either winning, but I don't see Dani beating Either of them. She has done nothing all summer. Ian has played a good and mostly honest game.


----------



## EscapeGoat

MauriAnne said:


> The CBS broadcast was a total snooze tonight. Literally nothing happened.


Last night's show was the equivalent of the Survivor torch walk, in which the final contestants awkwardly remember their fellow players in order to introduce crappy video montages.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Was I the only one that forgot the names of a few of those people?


----------



## nyny523

dimented said:


> I disagree. I think Dan against Ian results in either winning, but I don't see Dani beating Either of them. She has done nothing all summer. Ian has played a good and mostly honest game.


She played a good social game. People like her. She would beat either one of them. She has the votes in either scenario.

Explain who would vote for either Dan or Ian against her and why - show me!


----------



## Tracy

I just turned on BB After Dark on Showtime from last night. Danielle has been sitting with Ian berating him for a half hour straight. She is so obnoxious. 

After Ian won the second part of the HOH, apparently Dan jumped around all happy and celebrated, revealing his partnership with Ian. Ian was pissed at Dan for behaving that way. Dan says it was a mistake, but there is no way that is true. Dan did it on purpose to get Danielle mad at Ian. Somehow Daniel had the idea that Ian would take her to the final two.

Anyway, she has been going on and on about how terrible Ian is if he doesn't take her to the final two. She seems so stuck-up and entitled. Ian is mostly just sitting and being quiet. I have never disliked Danielle more.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Tracy said:


> I just turned on BB After Dark on Showtime from last night. Danielle has been sitting with Ian berating him for a half hour straight. She is so obnoxious.
> 
> After Ian won the second part of the HOH, apparently Dan jumped around all happy and celebrated, revealing his partnership with Ian. Ian was pissed at Dan for behaving that way. Dan says it was a mistake, but there is no way that is true. Dan did it on purpose to get Danielle mad at Ian. Somehow Daniel had the idea that Ian would take her to the final two.
> 
> Anyway, she has been going on and on about how terrible Ian is if he doesn't take her to the final two. She seems so stuck-up and entitled. Ian is mostly just sitting and being quiet. I have never disliked Danielle more.


Question: Is Danielle fighting with Ian because she really means it or is she fighting with him because Dan misted her into doing so? I've read a couple of things elsewhere that has led me to believe that Dan is behind this newest fight.


----------



## dimented

nyny523 said:


> She played a good social game. People like her. She would beat either one of them. She has the votes in either scenario.
> 
> Explain who would vote for either Dan or Ian against her and why - show me!


You are probably right. I am basing my argument on who should win base don game play, not who the jury will vote to win because they rarely vote for the best player.


----------



## Tracy

I don't know. It wasn't obvious from just watching After Dark. Ian and Dan were together in a bedroom and then Dan got called into the Diary Room and Ian joined Danielle in the back yard.

I'm not sure I get why Dan would want to get Danielle to do this. She is placing incredible pressure on Ian, trying to convince him that he won't win against Dan particularly because she will sway the jury against him. She is also making him feel terrible. It is hard to know what is going on in his head--whether he is being swayed or whether he just wants to get her mouth out of the house.


----------



## nyny523

Tracy said:


> I don't know. It wasn't obvious from just watching After Dark. Ian and Dan were together in a bedroom and then Dan got called into the Diary Room and Ian joined Danielle in the back yard.
> 
> I'm not sure I get why Dan would want to get Danielle to do this. She is placing incredible pressure on Ian, trying to convince him that he won't win against Dan particularly because she will sway the jury against him. She is also making him feel terrible. It is hard to know what is going on in his head--whether he is being swayed or whether he just wants to get her mouth out of the house.


Dan wants to insure that Ian picks him, not Dani, when he throws the final HOH competition.

He HAS to throw it. If he wins, and doesn't take Dani, he loses her vote. He has a slim chance in hell of winning against Ian as it is. He has NO chance of winning against Dani.


----------



## pmyers

nyny523 said:


> Dan wants to insure that Ian picks him, not Dani, when he throws the final HOH competition.
> 
> He HAS to throw it. If he wins, and doesn't take Dani, he loses her vote. He has a slim chance in hell of winning against Ian as it is. He has NO chance of winning against Dani.


At this point....I think Dan could vote out Dani and tell her to still vote for him, and she would. LOL


----------



## JFriday

I think the only thing Dan has going for him is Brittney. She seemed like she could be the one to sway people and make them realize it's a game and the best player should win.


----------



## pmyers

JFriday said:


> I think the only thing Dan has going for him is Brittney. She seemed like she could be the one to sway people and make them realize it's a game and the best player should win.


Totally agree. Brittney can certainly help him out in the jury house.


----------



## bareyb

Based on what was said in the house we already know most of these people saw the Survivor season with Russell Hantz. They know about the "social game" and how important that can be to get a win. I'm wondering just how this is going to play out for Dan. I wonder if Dan may just have a bit too much blood on his hands at this point? I think Ian has a very good shot at winning if he plays his cards right with the jury. Never under estimate the fact that Dan has already won too. Jurors often use that as an excuse to vote for the other person. 

Having said all that, I do think Dan probably played the best GAME. I just think he may have gone overboard and not taken the social game into enough account. I'd be happy with either Dan or Ian, but I'm secretly hoping Ian gets it. He may not have played as good a game as Dan, but he definitely played the better social game.


----------



## JFriday

But Russell was a bully, Dan uses mist. Different games.


----------



## bareyb

JFriday said:


> But Russell was a bully, Dan uses mist. Different games.


Oh no doubt. If anyone can charm their way out of a mess, it's Dan. Just throwing out ideas. He does have a lot of blood on his hands...


----------



## Frylock

Dan was able to mist his way to the Final 3. I see one last mist coming the jury's way to win them all over. After all, when they ask him questions, he can ignore the actual question and give one of his speeches that seems to really win them over.


----------



## bareyb

Frylock said:


> Dan was able to mist his way to the Final 3. I see one last mist coming the jury's way to win them all over. After all, when they ask him questions, he can ignore the actual question and give one of his speeches that seems to really win them over.


Hey, if he can manage to pull that off he deserves the win. In fact, I may go so far as to say he deserves the title "best player ever".


----------

